# Friday Night Stogie



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Tonight I'm going to try a Don Kiki cigar that came with my humidor. I bought the humi from Cuban Crafters and apperently they also sell the Don Kiki line. I was reading Smoke magazine last night and saw an ad for them. They are small brand out of Miami. Anyone ever try one of these cigars?

What is everyone else going to smoke tonight?

Jeff


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

I have a couple of Don Kikis from my first bomb. Haven't got to them yet, so I'll let you go first! Post a review, por favor.

Padron 6000 N on the list for tonight. 

Grilling on Saturday, so I'll wait and see on that.


Anyone else have something planned?


Scott"makingalist,checkingittwice"M


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Jeff said:


> Tonight I'm going to try a Don Kiki They are small brand out of Miami. Anyone ever try one of these cigars?


These are a bundled cigar, you can get them from Smokeall
http://www.smokeall.com/BrandSel.asp?PTYPE=0&CUST_ID=&ORDER_NO=&sauser=4371

Always being on the hunt for a decent cheap cigar, i have tried a few of these bundles. I did not care for the red label -- i found it rather harsh and tasteless.

The brown label was a bit better. First i tried the figurado -- that was a very passable cigar. It had quite a bit of complexity and i would buy these again.

The toro however, while better than the red label, suffered from harsh insipidness.



Jeff said:


> What is everyone else going to smoke tonight?


ERDM Flor de Llaneza -- it is Friday night after all.

_____
rm


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Jeff said:


> Tonight I'm going to try a Don Kiki cigar that came with my humidor. I bought the humi from Cuban Crafters and apperently they also sell the Don Kiki line. I was reading Smoke magazine last night and saw an ad for them. They are small brand out of Miami. Anyone ever try one of these cigars?
> 
> What is everyone else going to smoke tonight?
> 
> Jeff


Don Kiki has blended some great sticks, Cupido being my favorite. Is the DK a white, red, green, or brown label?

I am not certain what I am going to smoke yet, I have some LfD El Jockos that have been tempting me, and a Leon Jiminez that has been more tempting since I read that they are made by La Aurora. I gotta go get some more of their 100 Anos! Cusano C10s have been a favorite of mine lately. I now have 7 Padron '26 sticks in my possesion as well; those are screaming to be smoked!

Decisions decisions... I love Fridays!
-Matt-


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

Never tried the Don Kiki. Definitely give a write up on that one. As for tonight's smoke....Puros indios Presidente as I lay the smack down on some buddies In Madden Football!

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Never tried that either, but tonight im gonna light up a Fuente Fuente OpusX...


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

If I get out of work early tonight I will be smoking a Brazilia Piranha! yummy!!!


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

With apologies to Fredster and Bruce5, I'm smoking a Fuente Royal Salute with sun grown wrapper, gifted to me recently.

Beautiful, smooth, maybe mild-medium, but flavorful. Can't find any to hoard, however. All my Internet sources were sold out. Any ideas?


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Heartpumper said:


> With apologies to Fredster and Bruce5, I'm smoking a Fuente Royal Salute with sun grown wrapper, gifted to me recently.
> 
> Beautiful, smooth, maybe mild-medium, but flavorful. Can't find any to hoard, however. All my Internet sources were sold out. Any ideas?


My favorite Chateau Fuente Sungrown is the Cuban Belicoso, unfortunately they are even harder to find than the Royal Salute. Maybe my palate isn't refined enough, but I can't taste a difference between the Chateau Double Corona and the Chateau Royal Salute, and the Double Coronas are much easier to find and considerably less expensive.. 2cents, take the copper or leave it.. 

-Matt-


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Anyone ever try one of these cigars?
> 
> What is everyone else going to smoke tonight?
> 
> Jeff


I actually just smoked a Don Kiki for the first time this weekend, as it came in a Corona Cigars sampler I got a few weeks back. I really liked it! It was very smooth, and mild, which is what I tend to like for my morning cigar. I'm interested in picking up more!

As for tonite's smoke, I have half-a-box of La Aroma De Cuba sitting in one of my humis that I've been picking at for the better part of a year, now. The batch has been really solid, and it's a great cigar to just kick back with.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Probably a Flor de Oliva Churchill. 

Cheap and yummy!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Smoking a Mag 46 right now. I love Coronas Gorda, but this is a little too light bodied for me, of course I have been on a Bolivar kick lately so that may have something to do with it. Good sweet tobacco taste, draw and burn are good....has anyone else noticed how thin the wrappers are on the 04 Mag 46?


----------



## spanky (Dec 13, 2004)

Too early to call just yet,soooo, I've got a graycliff,rocky patel'92, a 5 vegas, and a punch rare corojo. Man, decisions... decisions...I just throw them in the travel humi and go from there..


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

Not sure yet probably something small.


----------



## ProSpkr (Dec 25, 2004)

Just came in from smoking a Rocky Patel '92. Great smoke, smooth and creamy, great draw and lot's of beautiful smoke!


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

ProSpkr said:


> Just came in from smoking a Rocky Patel '92. Great smoke, smooth and creamy, great draw and lot's of beautiful smoke!


Good smoke. I had a La Flor Dominican tonight. It was tasty, as usual.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Well I was initially thinking of another premium smoke Friday but I swung to the opposite pole. I smoked, thoroughly enjoyed, and nubbed a Lusitania Maduro Robusto tonight. Down to 4 of the buggers, have to order more!

-Matt-


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I had my first San Cristobal de La Habana: El Principel.....nice spicy kick in the pants this thing was... :w


----------



## Redman (Oct 18, 2004)

Had to intention of a CAO and a Pardon but I am at work and we ahve been a bit busy today and it is about too late now.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Started off the day with an Onyx Vintage '97' Epicure.

After supper had a Breton Corojo Vintage robusto.

Am fixin' to spark a Vegas de Fonseca Sobrinos.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I had a Don Kiki green label and it was too mild. The red label wasn't too great, but the brown is great. I really like those Don Kiki browns.

I had a VR Famoso tonight, which I will post a review of later. But for the short version:


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

Played the biggest concert of my life tonight- packed our citiy's community center with around 700 crazy kids. It was glorious, I hurt all over from all of the energy exerted. A bunch of us went out... the whole night was loud. I knew I needed a stoge session before bed, so finally at about 3am I pulled out a DE Natural Clean Robusto, and I have to say... I LOVED this cigar. Though as far as a good smoke goes, the ISOM I smoked the other day wins... the fragrance and flavor of this Natural was just frikkin' lovely, sorta vanillaey without tasting too much like candy, it gave me a slight buzz, relaxed me so much and calmed me down. Definitley gonna want to be buying more of those.
-eef


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Smoked a Partagas Black Bravo last night around 8:00 pm. Not a bad little 45 min smoke, slight chocolate and earth taste (grassey) I suppose you would say, doesn't live up to the hipe in my opinion. Smoked a Cusano Annv 10 this morning at 3:00 am during my route (part time job to pay for this habit, I mean hobby). Smooth smoke with creamy flavors, can't really put my finger on the taste, but it was smooth and no bitterness. rate this little Corona a 7 out of 10. IMHP there is no 10, as of yet.


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

i thought i was going to go a friday night without one, then at 11pm i got challenged to some online golf but a buddy across the country. damn wonderful modern technology. 
anyway, i got up, made my way to the basement room, wife was already asleep, and had what turned out to be one of the best boli PC, and best smokes period, i have had in a long time. very creamy, and yummy.

jimmy


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

P-Town Smokes said:


> Smoked a Partagas Black Bravo last night around 8:00 pm. Not a bad little 45 min smoke, slight chocolate and earth taste (grassey) I suppose you would say, doesn't live up to the hipe in my opinion. Smoked a Cusano Annv 10 this morning at 3:00 am during my route (part time job to pay for this habit, I mean hobby). Smooth smoke with creamy flavors, can't really put my finger on the taste, but it was smooth and no bitterness. rate this little Corona a 7 out of 10. IMHP there is no 10, as of yet.


Those Party Blacks really need to age IMO. I have had 2 that have had a lot of grassy flavor and 2 that have been darned good.

I really like the Cusano C10 line a lot.

-Matt-


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Went with a Boli, too (CG) and some Port....perhaps too much 

The Boli tasted great up until the last 5th when it started getting hot and bitter. Sadly it had some draw issues that didn't clear up until I had already smoked 1/3 of it.

Hope everyone had a good Friday night! :al



jimmy said:


> i thought i was going to go a friday night without one, then at 11pm i got challenged to some online golf but a buddy across the country. damn wonderful modern technology.
> anyway, i got up, made my way to the basement room, wife was already asleep, and had what turned out to be one of the best boli PC, and best smokes period, i have had in a long time. very creamy, and yummy.
> 
> jimmy


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

You like those Fonsecas alot, Mr. Hat? CA put that cigar on their top 25 and I just scratched my head, having only wanted to gag after every Fonseca I've torched. Maybe the batch I was buying from was bunk?



kansashat said:


> Started off the day with an Onyx Vintage '97' Epicure.
> 
> After supper had a Breton Corojo Vintage robusto.
> 
> Am fixin' to spark a Vegas de Fonseca Sobrinos.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

My wife named her little parakeet "Don Kiki." She bought a couple bundles of the green label to give out at my 35th birthday party (cuz she liked the name), and when trying to find an appropriate stogie brand to name her new bird after, Don Kiki won out over Cohiba.

I was pretty impressed with the one Don Kiki I tried, having expected to chuck it in the toilet after a puff or two. It smoked better than alot of 5 dollar sticks, I tell you.



D. Generate said:


> I had a Don Kiki green label and it was too mild. The red label wasn't too great, but the brown is great. I really like those Don Kiki browns.
> 
> I had a VR Famoso tonight, which I will post a review of later. But for the short version:


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Brazilia Samba and a couple of beers..


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## dfitz40 (Feb 3, 2005)

1f1fan said:


> Smoking a Mag 46 right now. I love Coronas Gorda, but this is a little too light bodied for me, of course I have been on a Bolivar kick lately so that may have something to do with it. Good sweet tobacco taste, draw and burn are good....has anyone else noticed how thin the wrappers are on the 04 Mag 46?


I got a box from April 03' and yes they do have very thin wrappers! I've only smoked a couple though....trying to age them a bit. I've heard they are good for this. Have you had any problems with the foots splitting out on the ones you have?


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

I previously mentioned I played a huge show on last friday, here's a pic.... that's me up front, it was insane.
-eef


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice Show Man!!

That's a killer crowd. Rock On, Dude!!


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

Awesome man, I didnt know you played bass. I have been playing for about 12 years now. I have toured, and I have played with a few big names.


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

nice! If you have any contacts on the west coast let me know, we're just in the process of trying to expand our weekend gigging up and down the west coast and not just in Oregon.
-eef


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Nice pic of your show. The crowd really seems into the gig, especially the women in the front.

BTW I play bass too. Only played in front of people a few times though. Never anything like your show.  

Rock on,
JEff


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

eef said:


> nice! If you have any contacts on the west coast let me know, we're just in the process of trying to expand our weekend gigging up and down the west coast and not just in Oregon.
> -eef


Sorry man, everyone I know is out east. I was never too much involved in the booking side though. I will ask around for you though. Maybe I can find someone who knows someone who can help you out.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Nice pic, that's cool. I played bass and sang in a punk band and that kind of reminded me of the shows we did.

Except there wasn't a stage. Or those cool lights. There weren't that many people either. And it wasn't in a concert hall. Our only shows were in friends garages at parties. If it wasn't for our sheer lack of talent, we could have been huge!

I had a Padron 3K maddie tonight.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Ahh, what to smoke tonight after a long day at school??? Think I will try one of the bombs that fell on me.  But which one? Life is tough sometimes. :r 

Anyone going to have a special smoke tonight?


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

I wish I could help, but I've got no idea what you've got, Jeff. I'm in a quandry, myself. I'm either going to break out a Trinidad Fundy, a Monte #2, a Padron 1926, or an Opus....Any thoughts?

Life is so tough sometimes.



Jeff said:


> Ahh, what to smoke tonight after a long day at school??? Think I will try one of the bombs that fell on me.  But which one? Life is tough sometimes. :r
> 
> Anyone going to have a special smoke tonight?


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Second Friday in a row I went for a Lusitania Maduro Robusto. :w 

I have 11 more on the way now (Aaron and I split another box)! We are also splitting a box of AF Chateau Fuente Cuban Belicosos (found some!) and 10 Opus X Perfexion #4. (haven't had the #4's yet!)  

-Matt-


----------



## MrINMENSO (Dec 2, 2004)

I just had a la gloria cubana series r maduro....strong for my tastes but very good!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Another Friday night stuck at work, but I think I'll have a Sancho Panza beli for breakfast!


----------



## BigBubba (Dec 12, 2004)

Well as I post this I'm at work 11:40pm don't get off till 5am...but the good news is the boss came by earlier tonight around 9pm and brought me a couple of smokes he ordered on-line he gave me...1 Punch Chateau L and 1 El Rey del Mundo Robusto Suprema...nice guy  then he broke out a 4 pack of Montecristo Afrique No. 444 and we lit up... tasty little smoke :w


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Going to light up one of my ERDM Rothschildes this evening with some cocktails. I have a couple that have been sitting for about 5 months. Anyone know if the ERDMs need a little bit of aging?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Well, its that time again. Fri Night and I ain't got nobody.... I got some money cause I......... er sorry bout that I spontaneously broke out into song. Weird.

So once again I'm at work while all you gorillas are out there HERF'ing it up. Earlier today I had my second Cohiba Club ever and it rocked. But now there is no more smoking for me cause my J.O.B. don't allow it. 

So what are all you monkeys smokin' tonight? It better be something good!


----------



## FrankB (Aug 1, 2003)

La Gloria Cubana Serie R robusto with about 3 fingers of Ezra Brooks on the rocks.... but the night is young, and I'm not finished drinkin' so another cigar is a definite possibility, maybe a Piranha or a Sancho Panza extra Fuerte. Frank B


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Go with the Piranha. Excellent choice of smokes though. Definitely jealous of you at this moment.

Oh well, we all can't be cool like you


----------



## FrankB (Aug 1, 2003)

Got a little drunk and while picking through the humidor came up with a Mayorga. Natural toro, box pressed. It was getting colder outside and I picked a cigar that if I had to put it down, wouldnt break my heart. Anyway first inch was wierd, grassy, with a herbaceous taste. Then it became interesting...White pepper, nice tobacco, slightly sweet finish, throughout the remainder of the cigar. Tremendous volume of smoke, no burn issues. Damn near nubbed it. Then again,had been enjoying some Ezra, but hey, two dollars a stick, I have smoked worse and spent a whole lot more bread. That goes for the Ezra as well. Good sour mash,: dont understand why it's so cheap? Frank B


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

Went on a little adventure tonight.

I took two of the edge by Rocky Patel Torpedo Maduro's with me and me and a buddy went out to the beach at about midnightish. We snuck in thru an RV park who's owners are notorious for kicking people out and calling the police if you aren't registered. We made it thru and hid the car in the bushes- we went out to the beach and were headed to a cove- the water was in too much so we had to climb over a big rock wall to the other side to get into the cove- we had to time the water coming in on the shore and then jump and run up to the beach when we had the chance.

We found a cave and went inside- pitch black. I had a small light on my key chain- we both had brought some Mike's Hard lemonades to go with the stogies. We had a great man to man while smoking these awesome cigars- like little leather sticks- I normally chew up a cigar a bit and get it damp to smoke it- and in so doing it crunches a bit and I have to spit out some crumbs and flakes- bit this cigar was like a crocidile's tail- no crunches- a smooth oily skin and highly flavorful. As we talked, and our night vision enhanced, I barely saw outside the cave what looked like water crashing on the shore. This seemed insane because the cave was a good distance from where the water had been coming in.

Well, we got done and the smokes were amazing- a bit ammoniay at the end, which I guess means they need some aging, which I intend to do with the ones I have left. Well, we tried to go bck the way we came, and as we walked towards the rcks the water came rushing at us, so we jumped onto the rocks and to our surprise the water was so high there was no way we were going to make it back over, up, and across to the other side. The tide had come in!

So we're seemingly stranded, except I recollected a trail in the woods. A very unbeaten trail that is hard to make out even in daylight. So we went for it- in the darkness, and made our way up this super steep muddy hill into the forest. We kind of found what seemd to be trail here and there until it just became thick bushes and trees- we knew we were walking towards the road but had no idea when we would get to it. Suddenly I make a joke about us pushing through the bushes then off a cliff... and just as I finish I hear my buddy laugh as he says "oh shit we're on a cliff".... and sure enough the road was about 25 feet straight down below us. We wentback into the woods and made our way down and came out on the edge again- this time we were probably 15 to 18 feet above the road and we decided to go for it. We used some young trees as ropes and just made our way down vertically- then we had to walk back to the RV park, and sneak in down another very steep and muddy trail.

We made it back to the car at about 2:10am. It was so fun. This was a great night, and considering have always had a fear of being in the woods in the dark, and climbing steep hills... this was an overcomer for me- maybe it was the relaxation of the RP, but whatever it was, I just had a blast and feel like I not only had an awesme night- I overcame some real fears too. 
-eef


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Sounds like an excellent time eef. Glad you enjoyed a smoke and were able to overcome some of those fears.

Thanx for the mini-review of the Edge. I've got a few headed my way and have been very excited by all the positive feedback that they've received. 

Glad you made it back


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Sounds like a hell of a night Eef.........thanks for the review of the Edge.


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

It was great.

I am just begninning to get to where I can actually review a cigar. These Edge's are great, I seriously am considering buying alot more than 5. I am definitely curious to taste them with some age.
-eef


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Awesome night eef. Can't wait to try my Edge.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Sounds like a hell of an adventure Eef! Here it's been too cold to do much more than stare longingly out the window and pray for the sun to shine! :hn 

However, there was a bit of a bright spot, as I smoked a really tasty Carlos Torano Exodus '59 last night while watching a screener of Tobe Hooper's "The Toolbox Murders" (good flick! Check it out when it hits the streets March 15th!). I was really impressed by the Exodus! It started out a little sweet and nutty, but got mildly spicy in the middle. I smoked it right down to the nub, until the heat got to my tongue, then I eyed the other three in the humidor...

I'm gonna let 'em sit for a few weeks, and then hit up another. I'm looking at ordering a brand sampler from Corona, which I'm going to put in my "don't open til 'xmas" humidor. I'm curious as to what effect aging will have on them.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

So whatcha guys smoking tonight?  

I'm on the El Rey Del Mundo Rothschilde train tonight boys. :w


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Jeff said:


> So whatcha guys smoking tonight?
> 
> I'm on the El Rey Del Mundo Rothschilde train tonight boys. :w


Think i'm going to try a CAO Black tonight. Heard good things so ... lets burn!


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

I's gonna be a good night Jeff. I may smoke another tonight, I don't know yet. I never know till it's in my mouth lit.
-eef



Jeff said:


> So whatcha guys smoking tonight?
> 
> I'm on the El Rey Del Mundo Rothschilde train tonight boys. :w


----------



## Keydet (Dec 31, 1999)

I'm going to be watching Fritz Lang's "Die Niebullungen," a five hour silent film with some friends tonight.

I'm going to start off with a Sancho Panza Coronas Gigantes from 1997, a Montecristo A from 2001, followed up with a Romeo y Julietta Edicion Limitada 2003 Hermosos No. 1. :SM


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Keydet said:


> I'm going to start off with a Sancho Panza Coronas Gigantes from 1997, a Montecristo A from 2001, followed up with a Romeo y Julietta Edicion Limitada 2003 Hermosos No. 1. :SM


Nothing like going all out...


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

perdomo Edicion de Silvio or.....Monte #2? Padron 1926 #1?

Help! Can't decide!



Jeff said:


> So whatcha guys smoking tonight?
> 
> I'm on the El Rey Del Mundo Rothschilde train tonight boys. :w


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Keydet said:


> I'm going to be watching Fritz Lang's "Die Niebullungen," a five hour silent film with some friends tonight.
> 
> I'm going to start off with a Sancho Panza Coronas Gigantes from 1997, a Montecristo A from 2001, followed up with a Romeo y Julietta Edicion Limitada 2003 Hermosos No. 1. :SM


Man, you ought to get together with Loki and watch this film based on Norse legend.... 

Good choice of smokes, my friend!


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

I had an absolutely sh$$#y day! No need to go into that. So i am pulling out a prime aged stick from my stash. Gunna sit in the sun, and let the f'n world take a hike.

Perhaps a Anejo, or that 5 year old Padron 2k that Moco-G spotted me, or the Cuban SP i got in the Pass w/ No Name. Doesn't matter, all gotta be better than this [email protected]@!

_____
rm


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey, I got one of those 5 year old Padrons from Moco as well. I'll have to write a review of it tomorrow or Sunday so we can all talk about what happens to a Padron after 5 years.



Roger Miller" said:


> I had an absolutely sh$$#y day! No need to go into that. So i am pulling out a prime aged stick from my stash. Gunna sit in the sun, and let the f'n world take a hike.
> 
> Perhaps a Anejo, or that 5 year old Padron 2k that Moco-G spotted me, or the Cuban SP i got in the Pass w/ No Name. Doesn't matter, all gotta be better than this [email protected]@!
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Roger Miller" said:


> I had an absolutely sh$$#y day! No need to go into that. So i am pulling out a prime aged stick from my stash. Gunna sit in the sun, and let the f'n world take a hike.
> 
> Perhaps a Anejo, or that 5 year old Padron 2k that Moco-G spotted me, or the Cuban SP i got in the Pass w/ No Name. Doesn't matter, all gotta be better than this [email protected]@!
> 
> ...


Right there with ya', 'mano. Today was a total waste of a clean pair of boxers. Looking at an JdN Antano...hoping it calls me Shirley...or at least takes the edge off.

Scott'ThankGodit'sFriday"M


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Hola! I've been working outside all day today, checking different project sites
making sure everything will be okay for the week ends and construction sites are secured. AND I WILL SMOKE TONIGHT! I will start with HDM Epi.2,
Siglo IV after meal and before calling it the night I will have some good Porto and Esplendidos. Mon, I better go home know... bye...


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

magno said:


> Hey, I got one of those 5 year old Padrons from Moco as well. I'll have to write a review of it tomorrow or Sunday so we can all talk about what happens to a Padron after 5 years.


I was eyeing mine as well. Thinking about maybe smoking ot here soon. I'd be interested in comparing notes with everyone when they smoke thier's, too!!


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

I smoked mine last night and a review is coming shortly.



Uniputt said:


> I was eyeing mine as well. Thinking about maybe smoking ot here soon. I'd be interested in comparing notes with everyone when they smoke thier's, too!!


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay. I put up a review in the non-habanos reviews forum



Uniputt said:


> I was eyeing mine as well. Thinking about maybe smoking ot here soon. I'd be interested in comparing notes with everyone when they smoke thier's, too!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i had a Mag46...
while i'm still no fan of this cigar that everyone raves about, this particular one was the best of the dozen i've had in my life. i could at least "smoke" it... i know some people feel havanas are notorious for bad draws, but particular cigar has been the ONLY one that i've had consistent draw problems from.... but not this one.
so, verdict?

still not for me. the first 1/2" was pretty decent, and the last half, there was a powdery like flavor in there that i kind of liked, but it was overshadowed by other flavors that, while they aren't bad, they're just not for me. 

unless i am gifted one that blows me away at a herf sometime in the future, i dont' think i'll ever go out of my way to obtain any.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

A couple of days ago I was gifted a Pinar xXx, so ill smoke that tonight!


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Just a Flor de Oliva torpedo tonight.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I can't believe its this time allready. My week went very fast. TGIF! :w 
I'm not sure what I'll have tonight. Maybe I'll just open up my humi and randomly pick something.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Grab an ISOM. Celebrate that Spring is on the way.....at least I'd like to think it is.

I might not even get a chance to smoke tonight and I'm pretty bumbed. I hate giving up my Friday night stogie.



Jeff said:


> I can't believe its this time allready. My week went very fast. TGIF! :w
> I'm not sure what I'll have tonight. Maybe I'll just open up my humi and randomly pick something.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Today was a Mayorga Gordito purchased in JR's 12 days of Christmas. 

This cigar has wonderful rich flavor and is great to hold and look at, if only the things would burn better. Flavor on these is better than Padron x000 series even IMO, but touch ups seem to be a constant requirement. I enjoy using my culinary torch though, so I will keep smoking the Gorditos.

-Matt-


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I have been getting out of work late all this week :c if I get out of work early tonight I want to set on fire that Cao Italia txmatt gave me. I hopeihopeihopeihope(fingerscrossed)


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

I'm always working on Friday nights! :c I think I'll start a Saturday Night Stogie thread.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

good idea!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Burned a CAO Black Frontier while driving home from StLouis tonight. Long smoke, and very pleasant. Lots of pepper tastes, but not overpowering. Certainly not my favorite church, but worth having a couple around for the links.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

hollywood said:


> Burned a CAO Black Frontier while driving home from StLouis tonight. Long smoke, and very pleasant. Lots of pepper tastes, but not overpowering. Certainly not my favorite church, but worth having a couple around for the links.


Amigo, you're not in the office today. you must be out smoking.
I had a Monte no.2 just a while ago.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I had a CAO GC on my drive home from work. First one I've tried, maybe the last. Very bland. 


:z NCRM


----------



## megasolo (Jan 13, 2004)

Last night I lit up a La Perla Habana Black Pearl Gran Robusto. 

This cigar is one of the most unique cigars I have ever smoked, it imparts the most pecuilar taste. I can't quite place it, I want to say it tastes a little like what sea air smells like. I don't know i'm not very good at picking up the tastes in a cigar. I can say this cigar burns very well, the contruction is great, and I love to just gaze at it and admire its beauty before I light it. It really is a great looking cigar. It's one of my favorites. :w


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Nearly made it through Friday without indulging in a smoke.  Ever feel completely baffled about what cigar to have? Sometimes it is difficult to decide what stogie to bring out of the humidor. Didn't get to smoke yesterday because I wasn't feeling too well so tonights will be savored.

What smokes are getting lit up in the jungle tonight?


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

Jeff said:


> Nearly made it through Friday without indulging in a smoke.  Ever feel completely baffled about what cigar to have? Sometimes it is difficult to decide what stogie to bring out of the humidor. Didn't get to smoke yesterday because I wasn't feeling too well so tonights will be savored.
> 
> What smokes are getting lit up in the jungle tonight?


I had a Cusano 18 Churchill, and a Carlos Toranos Exodus. Both were quite tasty.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Jokieman said:


> I had a Cusano 18 Churchill, and a Carlos Toranos Exodus. Both were quite tasty.


I hope you had the Cusano 18 first!! I really couldn't taste anything when I smoked one; maybe I should have left the ring on for flavor?  Did you smoke the Exodus gold or silver?

On the drive into work this morning I smoked a La Flor Del Caney Bouquet. 
I fired up my blind review this afternoon; my guess was that it was a Camacho Havana toro, still haven't found out if I was close or not. Either way it was a very enjoyable experience!

-Matt-


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I already had my smoke before coming in to work. It was a gran habano #3/black label. I don't know if I'll smoke after I get out cause i got be back in at 9am saturday.


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

Jeff said:


> Ever feel completely baffled about what cigar to have? Sometimes it is difficult to decide what stogie to bring out of the humidor.


You just described me to a tee!!!  I've actually sat there so long I've run out of time and ended up not having one! :r How sad am I?????

Anyway, I have to take off and go pick up some equipment at a job site. Should take about an hour to go round trip. I have a box of Carlos Torano Signature Torpedo's that have been sitting in the humi for 3-4 years. Think I'll burn one of those on the road. That should make the hour of driving at least tolerable. Can't go wrong with a Torano!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm going to be firing up a 98 Punch corona later on tonight. It was well taken care of by 1f1fan until it found its way to my humi


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

It will be Saturday by the time I get home, but I'm thinking about smoking my last de Depute. Tasty little suckers!!!!!


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

Just had an JDN Antano Churchill w/ multiple guiness'.....Mmmmmmmm


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Boli PC - Yummy good. Too cold out though. We got snow all day. Oldest is home from college. In honor of her return youngest ripped the plastic nose off their Jetta in the parking lot. Second time in 2 weeks cant fix this one gotta replace.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

started off with a partagas lusitania.... had to lay it down about an inch into it, was just tasting off...
grabbed an Epi #2 and nubbed it while talking with my wife, and to coppertop and his girlfriend (2 of our buddies stopped by as well).

i think the fire we lit in the outdoor fireplace ruined it a bit, the smoke kept blowing toward us.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

On my way p to my meeting this afternoon i smoked a Trilogy natural cameroon robusto. Very hard to get used to the shape. Burned pretty well though. Kind of a "one taste wonder' smoke. Not a bad taste, but never varied much from start to finish.

On the way back, however, i had one of the best smokes I've ever had. A Cayman surprise robusto. A custom handrolled robusto that Pinoyman sent me! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! I'll be doing a full rvw on this one tmrw.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Smoked a great "little" smoke tonight!!! SLR Rothschild by Camacho. IMHO these are one of the best NC's I have had. This stogie had tons of flavor and plenty of nice creamy smoke, with a serious "Left Hook" for a finish  Can't wait to age a few of these beauties


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Today smoked a CAO Criollo, a small box pressed Cacique, and after dinner (NY strip steak, medium rare) a Partagas Spanish Rosado, 3 cigars in one day, thats more than I've evere smoked in an entire week!

Toady I also purchased a Litto Gomez Diez Anos and a RP Sun Grown


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Cuesta-Rey Sun Grown Fina #60 and a Black and Tan. I cant get the damn Guinness to float right! Any tips?


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Tonight I had 2 cigars which I don't do all that often. Started the night off to cap a long week with a RyJ that was older than me (allegedly Pre-embargo). It looked like a Tres PC but I really have no idea what it was. This was a good old stogie...and it tasted like I imagined it would. My buddy brought 2 by and I was happy to smoke one. It was peppery and definitely had a taste different than any other cigar I've had. It smoked amazingly but that's all it really had going for it. I enjoyed it though.

Now I am just finishing up a Cuaba Divinos. It's a pretty decent smoke...has a bit of bite but nice flavors underneath.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

hollywood said:


> On my way p to my meeting this afternoon i smoked a Trilogy natural cameroon robusto. Very hard to get used to the shape. Burned pretty well though. Kind of a "one taste wonder' smoke. Not a bad taste, but never varied much from start to finish.
> 
> On the way back, however, i had one of the best smokes I've ever had. A Cayman surprise robusto. A custom handrolled robusto that Pinoyman sent me! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! I'll be doing a full rvw on this one tmrw.


Glad you like Amigo! You should try the 54RG Robusto extra about 6" with lots of ligeros! That will blow you away from your SAAB 

Salud!


----------



## AlCarbon (Jan 26, 2005)

DC robusto before dinner and my first Buc salsa from 'crazy dave's auction' later in the evening. I really liked the Salsa and can see why most who try it feel the same. About half way through I couldn't help thinking of Da klugs' (partial) description of it being a full-flavored medium-bodied cigar. These will definately have a place in my humidor!


----------



## megasolo (Jan 13, 2004)

I had a Victor Sinclair Serie 55 Sun grown double corona. The wrapper was strange looking to me, had some dark blotches all over it, where it was much darker then other spots. It looked like it should of been a second, or on the discount rack. Upon lighting it up, I felt the same way. It had some nice flavor at times, but it would come and go. It was like it could never really make up its mind what it wanted to be.


----------



## Mopartoya (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm new here, but after reading 7 pages of Friday night smokes I'm glad I fell suit last night and didn't smoke one of my Thompson Cheapies :r ... Had a buddie over and smoked a HDM Excalibur #I with some 12 yr. single malt. Umm Umm Ummmmm... Life was good. He was nice enough to bring me a Macanudo Vintage 1993, but we decided to save it for another day. The Excalibur kept conversation for a good hour and 45min. Well, it's Saturday, so I've got a CAO Gold Churchill lined up. Hope everyone has a good Sat. Night! 

Hey, has that Sat. Night Smoke thread been started? Good idea anyway!

Cheers... :al


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I really need a good cigar this evening. Had two tough exams and a quiz this week plus a bunch of other headaches. Time to sit back and relax with a stogie and a drink.

Tonight I'm going to have something I know is a great cigar. An ERDM Rothschild.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

It will be an Acid Kuba Kuba tonight after dinner. Was checking out at the smoke shop with a handful of Macundo Maduro Robustos and a few Onyx Resrves. Owner said to try one of the Acid Kubas. He said some love em, some hate em. What the heck. You don't know till you try.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Already took down a AF Short Story on the drive home from work. After dinner and b-ball, eirlier today, a friend gave me a Monte Afrique Jambo. Looks and smells good, never had an Afrique. I guess I'll have to take it down too. If I have too. I'm not afraid. Really. I'll do it. Huh...




:ms NCRM


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Exodus 1959 torpedo and a Onyx torpedo to come


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm sick today, and have clocked in a 12 hr shift so far, we'll see how long this shift is gonna end up being. Happy smoking guys!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

DCM #5, MAG 45, glass of jack and coke, and alot of listening of girl problems ....


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Well that Acid Kuba Kuba I fired off last night just didn't sit well.
Tasted like cheap cologne.
I tried like hell to enjoy it. 
Wasn't happenin'.
I realize taste and such are all pretty much subjective, 
but that was that last one I'm bringing home. 
The smoke shop guy was right.
You either love em or hate em.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Bigga Petey said:


> Well that Acid Kuba Kuba I fired off last night just didn't sit well.
> Tasted like cheap cologne.
> I tried like hell to enjoy it.
> Wasn't happenin'.
> ...


Acid flavors = u

IMHO.

:ms NCRM


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I went to bed early last night and did not have a smoke. I will either have a RASS or a PAM 1964 tonite at the Pub.

T


----------



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

I agree about those Acid's ... man those things are GROSS :tg 
Tastes like you took your cigar and dipped it in a bottle of Cool Water cologne....
Everytime im smokin @ the local shop I always see a bunch of wierdo hooligan lookin guys come in and buy a bunch of the small tin ones. I prefer my gars to taste like TOBACCO, but hey whatever floats your boat I guess...


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

This weekend I smoked an Oliva Master Blend robusto and a hand rolled Edwardo Nunez Corona (Rebel Valley Cigar shops roller).


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i had a Partagas Black Label robusto and attempted to smoke an Onyx robusto that was majorly tight on the drag  was unable to smoke it


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Will be lighting up a CAO Criollo this evening. Courtesy of our resident blue man, Papa Smurf.  If the nice weather holds up it will be out on the balcony with a glass of red wine.


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Will be lighting up a CAO Criollo this evening.


Let us know how it smokes!! The box from which I pulled that one has been really good so far -


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

couldnt get a hold of an ashton VSG
But i did pick up a CAO mx2 Robusto.
Hoping it's good.
I've heard mixed reviews.


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

Just finished up a Cusano 18, churchill.  Wanted to get my smoking time in before it starts raining.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Just finished a Aurora 100 Anos and a Pint of Guinness. Mmmmm was that good.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Smokin' a Sancho Panza Belicoso from the split with P-Mac. Damned tasty stick this is! Just wish I bought more! :w


----------



## Cigar Czar (Mar 6, 2005)

Just picked up and sparked a LG Diez Cubano, smoked it about 1 hour after dinner. Shit this was very spicy and then Bang one of the best smokes I've had this year. Ran and ordered a box. I can only imagine how they will be in a few years. I repeat not for the faint of heart. :w


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Had a White Monte Toro that was in sampler from JR. Yummy is all I can say! :w

Whatever you had, yes, you the reader, hope you enjoyed it!


:ms NCRM


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Cigar Czar said:


> Just picked up and sparked a LG Diez Cubano, smoked it about 1 hour after dinner. Shit this was very spicy and then Bang one of the best smokes I've had this year. Ran and ordered a box. I can only imagine how they will be in a few years. I repeat not for the faint of heart. :w


Where did you find a box?!


----------



## goose925 (Mar 27, 2005)

I had a nice and relaxing drive home toking on a La Gloria Cubana Wavell.My first.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

What it's friday night already???!!!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Having a great night tonight. My wife called at 4:55 and said she was taking me out tonight. She treated me to a fantastic dinner at our favorite local restaurant, and we then proceeded to a great little Martini bar down the street for several drinks.

I started the evening off with a beautiful Ashton aged maduro #20. Very pleasant smoke with solid coffee and almond flavors. After a Heart of Sirloin dinner, I fired up a phenominal VR Famosos from early '04. Loaded with flavor; is the easiest way to describe this young cuban. Smooth, yet bursting with mouthfuls of flavorful smoke that had a nice long finish.

Once I arrived at the martini bar, I lit up an unbanded cuban. I had the list of my unbanded smokes in my files, but at this point I'm unable to locate them. It was around 6" X 50. WOW! Best smoke all evening! I will have to research this one for sure. What a pure stick!!!

All and all, it was a wonderful evening!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Its 12:56, so technically Friday is upon us.  What am I doing up? I don't know. There are still quite a few other Gorillas on as well.

Really looking foward to CigarFest 2005 in Allentown this Saturday. I plan on breaking my record of two cigars in one day.  There is going to be beer, a pig roast, Playboy bunnies, and cigar samples. Maybe I'll ask the guy from Drew Estate why he makes such disgusting dog rockets. :r 

Anyway, back to the point of the Friday Night thread... Planning on trying my first Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Gold in about 15 hours.

Night all,
Jeff


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Well..... since it is already Friday 

I have been sick with some sort of cold for the last two days and thus without a single stick. Heck... I'd be excited about a dog rocket right now!

I have a A. Fuente Gran reserve that looks like its time has come if I am feeling up to it. I figure I should at least be off of the inhaler before lighting a stick... if don't want to take some guff from the wife :sb


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

Franksmith said:


> Well..... since it is already Friday
> 
> I have been sick with some sort of cold for the last two days and thus without a single stick. Heck... I'd be excited about a dog rocket right now!
> 
> I have a A. Fuente Gran reserve that looks like its time has come if I am feeling up to it. I figure I should at least be off of the inhaler before lighting a stick... if don't want to take some guff from the wife :sb


Sucks don't it???

I hate being sick. :tg


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Jokieman said:


> Sucks don't it???
> 
> I hate being sick. :tg


If one of you guys would smoke one for me maybe that would help???

Just tell me you are going to..... :w


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

Franksmith said:


> If one of you guys would smoke one for me maybe that would help???
> 
> Just tell me you are going to..... :w


I'd love to but I'm in the same boat you are.

I need a Coughing, Sneezing, Headache, ache all over Stogie to help me get better.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

TGIF! Its been a long week for me. Two exams and two reports handed in. Now its cigar time. Have a bottle of Samuel Smiths for this evening. Any idea what stogie to pair with it?


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, have you smoked the Anniversario yet?



Jeff said:


> TGIF! Its been a long week for me. Two exams and two reports handed in. Now its cigar time. Have a bottle of Samuel Smiths for this evening. Any idea what stogie to pair with it?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

magno said:


> Well, have you smoked the Anniversario yet?


Waiting for a special occasion. My wife would tell me that it will be a special occasion whenever I decide to smoke it.  Maybe I will listen to her.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Tonight its a Carlos Torano 1959 Exodus Robusto. Just lit it up. Man, what a great aroma. Its my first Torano. Been saving it for a while now.

Anyone else think the Torano are a classy cigar? I really like the labels and the company's image.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Jeff, those Torano smokes are pretty good. Never had one I haven't enjoyed. 

For myself, I started at 5pm with a ERDM domestic that had been gifted to me. First one I've had. Will NOT be the last. Great smoke. very flavorful, but not strong and harsh. What a nice way to start your Friday evening.

Now it gets better! Just nubbed my first ever RASS about 20 minutes ago. Holy cow! This just climbed to near the top of my favorite smoke list! This is the first cuban i've had with this type flavor profile. Very fragrant and airy. Wonderful aroma consiting of floral and honey mixing with strong cuban tobacco smells. And the flavor was exactly the same. My noobness cannot come up with the words to describe it. Light and elegant are 2 words that come to mind for the first 1/2. It had noticeable hints of cinnamon as well. The second half consited of the same flavor as the first, overlapped by a bit of spice and cocoa. I burnt my finger trying to smoke it down. I am so glad I have a few more that the brothers here have sent my way! That way I can hold of on my box purchase at least a couple more days!!


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

LFD Double Ligero Chisel tonight.
Smoldering in the ashtray as I type.

The Toranos are indeed good smokes. 
Got a box coming of the Exodus Gold Torpedos.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Had a Trinidad Cameroon that was gifted to me by Hollywood today while I walked the pooch...very nice cigar, kind of sweet the first half, and leathery and nutty the second...My first Trinidad, and it exceeded my expectations.

The wife is out tonight, so I'm going to hit the porch and have another in a bit. Haven't decided if I will go for one the Habanos I have recently been gifted by a couple gernerous BOTLs, or try my first 1926 Padron....hmmmm...these are the tough decisions that I actually like...


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Had a Trinidad Cameroon that was gifted to me by Hollywood


Think that was a Trilogy!? Not a bad smoke for having such an odd shape. I smoked all mine in a couple days!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

hollywood said:


> Think that was a Trilogy!? Not a bad smoke for having such an odd shape. I smoked all mine in a couple days!


I stand corrected...and I will _not_ bite yer shiny ass!!! :r


----------



## Cigar Czar (Mar 6, 2005)

Boli Beli Fino :w


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

hollywood said:


> Jeff, those Torano smokes are pretty good. Never had one I haven't enjoyed.
> 
> For myself, I started at 5pm with a ERDM domestic that had been gifted to me. First one I've had. Will NOT be the last. Great smoke. very flavorful, but not strong and harsh. What a nice way to start your Friday evening.
> 
> Now it gets better! Just nubbed my first ever RASS about 20 minutes ago. Holy cow! This just climbed to near the top of my favorite smoke list! This is the first cuban i've had with this type flavor profile. Very fragrant and airy. Wonderful aroma consiting of floral and honey mixing with strong cuban tobacco smells. And the flavor was exactly the same. My noobness cannot come up with the words to describe it. Light and elegant are 2 words that come to mind for the first 1/2. It had noticeable hints of cinnamon as well. The second half consited of the same flavor as the first, overlapped by a bit of spice and cocoa. I burnt my finger trying to smoke it down. I am so glad I have a few more that the brothers here have sent my way! That way I can hold of on my box purchase at least a couple more days!!


You are dangerously close to tasting Madagascar vanilla!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> You are dangerously close to tasting Madagascar vanilla!


 :r :r damn. going back to read that is funny. guess i better go smoke a Tamboril to dull my senses!


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Partagas Spanish Rosado San Agustin. 


Oh yeah, it hit the spot.



Scott"feelin'nopain"M


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Things that make you go "MMMMMMMMMM".....


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Things that make you go "SIGHHHHHHHH".........


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Just finished a PSD4....

I hate all of you because it IS your fault 

EDIT: I just became a chestbeater... (tears fill eyes, sniffle, sniffle) WOOT!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Well, it's technically Saturday morning here, but I just finished a Monty #2 that I started late Friday night. It was great...I nubbed it and wanted it never to end.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

1964 PAM Principe.........yum!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Last night I had a PSP2. and I like it...I like it ahhlot!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

The weekend is upon us.  I think tonight I'm going to try a Toraño 1916 Cameroon. What should I expect?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Jeff said:


> The weekend is upon us.  I think tonight I'm going to try a Toraño 1916 Cameroon. What should I expect?


Simply, a good cigar. Sorry to be blunt but I havn't had a bad one yet! They have all been finger burners.

It's early yet, but I think I'll have an H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon toro that's been in the corner of my eye for a few days. 

:ms NCRM


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm thinking an Olor Fuerte Robusto.
Got a five pack free with a box order from famous-smoke.com.
Had one a few nights ago. 
Good smoke.
Need to try a another one or two.
Might be worthy of a box purchase in the future.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I will be smoking an unknown NC torpedo sent to me by franksmith for the 3rd round of blind reviews....Rod says it's a keeper, we shall see!


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

I don't know about tonite, but after lunch I'll be lighting up an SLR Regios that cookieboy PIF'd me. First one I've tried. Later tonite, I'll have to rummage through my humi's


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Seeing as I got called in to work 1st shift today, I'll actually get to smoke a cigar tonight. I think it will be a LGC Tainos.


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

After I get done packing for the trip I'm going to sit down and enjoy a nice CAO Gold.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Well.... you guys got me thinking so I walked over to the humi and did my window shopping...

ERDM Robustos Supreme Oscuro looks like the winner... seems like I have seen plenty of good reviews on that and this will be the first for me so I guess I'm a little excited. Pretty big rascal.... I like long smokes so that is going to be nice!


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Will be smoking a JDN C Torpedo courtesy of Zemekone. Thanks again Gerry!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

im going to smoke another Boli from my small collection


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

What kind of cigar do you think Yoda would smoke? I can picture him with an AF Hemmingway.

What sticks are everyone burning tonight? I'm leaning towards an ERDM Rothschild or Torano Exodus 1959 with a tumbler of Crown Royal on the rocks.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Jeff said:


> What kind of cigar do you think Yoda would smoke? I can picture him with an AF Hemmingway.
> 
> What sticks are everyone burning tonight? I'm leaning towards an ERDM Rothschild or Torano Exodus 1959 with a tumbler of Crown Royal on the rocks.


I've got a Padron Anni 1964 I got from the good movie pass... been giving that baby the evil eye since it got here.

shhh, I think tonight is the night... I don't want it to know its time is near


----------



## pierce652 (Apr 1, 2005)

Either a JdN Celebracion or a Trinidad 1/2 corona, not sure wich yet. Im open for recomendations.

Along with a tumbler of spiced rum.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm either going with a Partagas Lusi or a Cuaba Salomones. Its marathon smoke night tonite 

And I've got some excellent Courvosier to drink tonite thanx to DsrtDog!!!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

As soon as my son crashes tonight; it's patio time! Been a long week with 'mommy' in NYC since Tuesday ... but I survived!? She's home tmrw afternoon!! 

I'm gonna kick back with a glass of Knob Creek on the Rocks with a splash of water. Trying to decide on either of these firsts: ERDM Choix Supreme or Partagas PSP2. Tough choice!!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

hollywood said:


> As soon as my son crashes tonight; it's patio time! Been a long week with 'mommy' in NYC since Tuesday ... but I survived!? She's home tmrw afternoon!!
> 
> I'm gonna kick back with a glass of Knob Creek on the Rocks with a splash of water. Trying to decide on either of these firsts: ERDM Choix Supreme or Partagas PSP2. Tough choice!!


Sounds nice minus the bourbon! Smoke both Dave, you only live once!! Now what are you and Rollito up to?!

I just had a quick CAO Brazilia Cariocas with a cup of D.Gen's coffee. Nice!


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

Well, I just packed my wife off to Knoxville after her sister called to report the first labor pains, so I'm Mr. Mom for the weekend. I was supposed to go see Revenge of the Sith tonight, so instead, weather permitting, after I put the boys down, I will be tasting either (1) the second of two blind sample coronas from SeanGAR, or (2) my first Monte #2. Either way, looks like I'll be doing some serious smoking this weekend!


----------



## grizzrider (Mar 10, 2005)

Can't tell you how cool it is to come home from a crappy week and see that there are numerous BOTL's just like me that are planning to send luxurious clouds of smoke into the skies tonight!! :w 

For me, I've been eyeing a Carlos Torano Exodus 59 that Hollywood bombed me with in a Newbie Sampler!  Smells so good I can hardly wait...thanks again, Dave.

Grizz


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

I just finished a Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro Toro. Going to wait about 2 hours and go digging in th humi and see what else looks tasty. May be a ERDM Robusto Larga Love those :s 

:u


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

had a young JL #2 between KC and Columbia, MO. then a Trini Reyes between Columbia and St.Louis... helping my mom move... ugh.


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Papa Herf said:


> Well, I just packed my wife off to Knoxville after her sister called to report the first labor pains, so I'm Mr. Mom for the weekend. I was supposed to go see Revenge of the Sith tonight, so instead, weather permitting, after I put the boys down, I will be tasting either (1) the second of two blind sample coronas from SeanGAR, or (2) my first Monte #2. Either way, looks like I'll be doing some serious smoking this weekend!


Let us know how the Monte #2 Turns out Papa! I fired up a Cohiba robusto tonight. It came from the same box as others I've smoked but seemed kinda flat for some reason. The others were pretty tangy and changed to black coffee at the middle, just great....


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

well its 3:10 am here in fl, i can't sleep and i'm finishing a torano gold that's being resting for some time now and it is very good.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

IHT said:


> had a young JL #2 between KC and Columbia, MO. then a Trini Reyes between Columbia and St.Louis... *helping my mom move*... ugh.


How's that going Greg?

Everything alright over there?


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Burned a Camacho SLR Rothschild. Nice maduro after a busy but successful day.

And I feel your pain.


Scott"man,doIhatemoving"M


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I had a Perdomo 2 torfecto maduro.......good cigar. I don't know why a lot of people don't seem to like this smoke.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

kansashat said:


> I had a Perdomo 2 torfecto maduro.......good cigar. I don't know why a lot of people don't seem to like this smoke.


I think the Perdomo² is an underrated stogie. I'm glad you like it too.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I enjoyed a Padron 6000 maduro. Second one I've had, and I'll definatly have more! :w Maybe a natty next time?


:ms NCRM


----------



## pierce652 (Apr 1, 2005)

I ended up having the Trinidad 1/2 corona and a Cohiba extra vigeroso 660. Loved both of them. Wasnt too sure on the Cohiba before lighting it but was very pleasantly suprised.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

TGIF TFAC
*T*hank *G*od *I*ts *F*riday. *T*ime *F*or *A* *C*igar.

Might break out a Punch Rothchild I've had sleeping in the humidor for a couple months. You guys got anything special planned?


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Jeff said:


> TGIF TFAC
> *T*hank *G*od *I*ts *F*riday. *T*ime *F*or *A* *C*igar.


Epicure#2 or a Monte Especiale from 98 gifted from CigarFlip, decisions! decisions! decisions! :r


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

zemekone said:


> Epicure#2 or a Monte Especiale from 98 gifted from CigarFlip, decisions! decisions! decisions! :r


Tremendous suggestion! I have an Epi2 that's been calling to me... It's only been resting about a week, but who am I to let it down if it's just begging for the torch.

Of course, it has a PSD4 brother that might feel left out, and I can't let that happen.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm thinking a Boli PC during happy hour, followed by a BBF after dinner (gotta keep it in the family, ya' know)


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Padron Delicias maduro on my lunch break at work.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

No smokes tonight.... :c ... I have to keep the score book for two games!!!


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

I believe tonight I will be busting out my first ISOM! A PSD4 from a BOTL here! Huzzah!


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Nathan said:


> I believe tonight I will be busting out my first ISOM! A PSD4 from a BOTL here! Huzzah!


Make sure you let us know what your thoughts are!!!

Then be prepaired for a wonderful journey down a dark slippery slope!!!...


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

I will be lighting up a Punch Gran Cru Monarch tonight. First I have to get to the store to replenish my supply of Remy Martin VSOP.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

I am thinking on a Punch Gran Puro Pyramide  or a Toraño Green label Churchill


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I went with another PSP2 they are aging well but still need more time. What a great cigar this will soon be. I am getting more sweetness out of them now. Ismoked this too fast thoug so it did loose some of its shifting quality that I love and was more straight foward and alittle stronger this way. IHT talked about double clutching these and He was right; it definately added to the flavor.

I will wait a few more months before having one again.

T


----------



## NKD (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm going to try a Don Lino Africa.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Tonight, my first Sp #2 that I've been waitin to smoke for more than a month!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Tonight it will be a Casa Fuente Robusto. I just got them and this will be the second one I have smoked. Very good cigar.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

NKD said:


> I'm going to try a Don Lino Africa.


Post a review for us when you are done. I've heard a lot about that cigar, but don't see them around too much. Have to get a hold of one sometime and give it a whirl.


----------



## il duce (Apr 1, 2005)

punch champion excellent smoke so far


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

was gonna be a el rey del mundo habana but got a cold and cant taste 
anything so ill have to wait. ENJOY YOUR FRIDAY NIGHT SMOKE EVERYONE 
(Ifeel like this  )


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

Sorry about the cold gabebdog1. I tell you what I'll do, I'll smoke a nice PSD4 for ya. That's the choice smoke for tonight.


----------



## waltarro (Jun 6, 2005)

Tough week of work.. Think it will be a Gran Habano #5 Pyramid


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Well it's Friday here Down Under and tonight my wife and I will be going to some friends for drinks.

Tonight I will smoke a Monte #2 and watch the smoke rise to the heavens and hopefully I can share that moment with a man I never new but was so good to so many here at CS. I have just been reading some more of his posts and he obviously was a good man who enjoyed a laugh or two cos it brought a smile to my face.

Have a good night all, whereever you are and whatever you do. I know what I'll be doing and it is the least I can do.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> ...and watch the smoke rise to the heavens and hopefully I can share that moment with a man I never new but was so good to so many here at CS.


Ditto on that. I'll be thinking about him while I'm enjoying a good stogie this evening.

Its only 9:43 in the morning here, but I'm sipping on a cup of java and the thought of a cigar is pulling me in. So I'm about to clip the end of an ERDM Petit Lonsdale and puff away.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Whew baby....

Had me a PSD4 tonight on a empty stomach.... It kicked my butt and I loved it! 

Took me a couple of hours to recover


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> PSD4 ..It kicked my butt and I loved it!..
> Took me a couple of hours to recover


Glad I have an incoming box, then.

Boli PC. Didn't kick my butt...and I loved it!

Scott"whydoIbotherwithnoncubans?"M


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I had a BBF in the hottub last night (it was my wife's birthday, so I figured I should smoke a good cigar).


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Smoked a La Perla Black Pearl Maduro gifted to me by Jerry (dadof3illinois). Nice cigar with gobs of smoke and a bit of spice. Smoked it outside at 4AM in the 77 degree, wind-free Chicago night. Thanks Jerry for making my Friday a little better!


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Went to a birthday party last night. Toted along a LFD Double Ligero. It went very well.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

Last Night it was a Camacho SLR Rothschild Maduro. Been sitting about 4 months. Getting better with each one I smoke....


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

It was going to be a Martini and Cigar nite for me last nite, however it turned into a Wine and Cigar nite which still happened to be very fun and fulfilling.

I polished of an HDM Epicure #2 '04 first to really get my motor runnin, so to speak.
Then I finished off with a Partagas 898 from a recent box split.

I said God Damn..... what a fine evening.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I polished of an HDM Epicure #2 '04 first to really get my motor runnin, so to speak.
> Then I finished off with a Partagas 898 from a recent box split.
> *I said God Damn..... what a fine evening.*


Man, I hope I feel that way come 11pm tonight.  So far I have a few Yuenglings chilling in the fridge and plans to eat out somewhere tonight. Maybe Outback Steakhouse. They have this gorgeous seafood and pasta dish called Tawoomba Pasta. Fabulous eats I tell ya. 

Maybe a Camacho Tonight? Thinking a short cigar because its too hot to be puffing away for more than an hour.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Welll ... I think I'll keep it simple tonight. After sunset, I think a PSD4 and a Fat Tire to celebrate the day.


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Maybe Outback Steakhouse. They have this gorgeous seafood and pasta dish called Tawoomba Pasta. Fabulous eats I tell ya.
> .


I hate chains like Outback, Fridays etc. but I really want to try this pasta dish. I like the sound of it.

Tonight I think I may smoke a small gar. I kinda want to try the CAO Moontrance I was gifted.


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

Unfortunatly I don't think I will be able to smoke anything tonight. The girlfriend is making me go to the taste of MN which is a little festival that happens once a year. Honestly I hate going but I don't really have much of a choice in the matter


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Unfortunatly I don't think I will be able to smoke anything tonight. The girlfriend is making me go to the taste of MN which is a little festival that happens once a year. Honestly I hate going but I don't really have much of a choice in the matter


Sorry Nate - I'll smoke a Monte # 2 for ya tonight bro.....


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Tonight is going to be a PSP2, my last from a split awhile ago with IHT. THese were so good I couldn't save them for my camping trip with my Brother and since we are splitting a box of PSD4's (ordered last night  ), I see no need to save the last one


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Tonight I am trying my first AVO. It was gifted to me last Spring and has since been resting at the bottom of my humidor awaited rediscovery.

Its an XO, but I'm not sure which size. I hope everyone else enjoys a great smoke today!


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm thinking about a gloria corona gorda or a macanudo hyde park. Or I will just reach into the humidor and see what I come up with. I only have 6 choices and all but my romeo y julieta bullys are treating me well. However it works out there will be a magnum of red and or some single malt involved tonight as well.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

I think I might try one of the Rocky Patel Connecticut that I have, either that, or somehting a with a bit more strength, like a Padron or Edge, might try a La Perla Habana Toro Maduro. Who knows? It will be based on the mood I am in when I open the humi. And, if I don't like my first choice, I will likely grab another :w


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Dannyboy,

Do you know if there are any gatherings for all of the Virginians in CS?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Today on the way to work, had a nice DC Max robusto. (thanks justinphilly!)

Tonight, after work.....it's PSD4 time! :w 



:ms NCRM


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Got home around five, fired up the grill, pulled a beer out of the fridge, stuck my hand in the humidor, came up with a Macanudo and just finished smoking it. If everything goes well tonight I will either have a gloria corona gordo or a h upmann. Hope everyone else has a successful evening


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

I was going to let my first 5 vegas dry out a month or so before i tried it but with the day I had.......its on!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Fuente Anejo tonight !


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Charles said:


> Got home around five, fired up the grill, pulled a beer out of the fridge, stuck my hand in the humidor, came up with a Macanudo and just finished smoking it. If everything goes well tonight I will either have a gloria corona gordo or a h upmann. Hope everyone else has a successful evening


Sure sounds nice. Wish I could do the same if I ever get out of here.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Today on the way to work, had a nice DC Max robusto. (thanks justinphilly!)
> :ms NCRM


Ooops, wrong person to thank. Thanks darkness!! My bad!

:ms NCRM


----------



## CigarHoss (Jul 9, 2004)

Aaaah...Rocky Patel Edge Maduro - Toro.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Charles said:


> Dannyboy,
> 
> Do you know if there are any gatherings for all of the Virginians in CS?


Coming up the first week in November, there are a bunch of folk getting together somewhere in Northern VA...It is the PA-VA Herf in the herf forum, you can check that out for the details. I will be there, along with many other of the fine BOTL and SOTL around here, I can't wait to meet everyone. Also, if you ever make it to Richmond, drop a PM to some of us Richmonders, someone will meet you to herf up at Uncle Mikeys.

My Friday night cigars consisted of a Rocky Patel Connecticut this afternoon (pleasantly surprised at this one, as I was somewhat expecting it to taste like crap) and then I just finished a CAO Italia that was absolutley phenomenal


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Danny - Thanks for the help. I have relatives in Richmond so coming up with an excuse to get down there for the day won't be a problem. You can count me in for the November fun.

By the way, I had a second Friday night cigar and am feeling pretty good about it for a change, which means that I have probably just fell off the cliff of no return


----------



## cosner63 (Sep 8, 2005)

I have about 15 of the Green Label Don Kiki's. I have noticed that they taste better with age.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Had a Diplo #4 last night--very tasty.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Played golf Friday, I had a few stogies, too.
Started off the front nine with a Puros Indios Viejo, then I had an Luna Azul that was turning the cello brown. It was actually pretty good! Back nine I sparked up a Indian Tabac FIRE, then a Indian Tabac maduro. 

I gave away a Fonseco Tubo to the coworker I was playing with (he just couldn't resist). After the round, we sat at the pavillion, has some beers and talked. I gave the other guy a Saint Luis Rey churchill, and I finished up with a Black Pearl Corojo.

That particular day, I thought I'b bring some lower-end smokes to the course to burn up.....After so much Wild Turkey 101, I can't taste too much anyway! :al 


Oh.....almost forgot.......NOT A SINGLE THREE-PUTT ALL DAY!!!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Tresputt said:


> NOT A SINGLE THREE-PUTT ALL DAY!!!


 :BS :BS :BS


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

he who does not belive in the magical powers of wild turkey 101 said:


> :BS :BS :BS


Seriously, I didn't. 
I mean sure, sometimes I have 2 or 3 three-putts durinbg a round; but not Friday. It just wasn't in the stars. A most enjoyable day at the links, indeed.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Uniputt said:


> Seriously, I didn't.
> I mean sure, sometimes I have 2 or 3 three-putts durinbg a round; but not Friday. It just wasn't in the stars. A most enjoyable day at the links, indeed.


 Congrats, Dave. You know I just can't resist giving you a hard time


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

....hook? no said:


> Congrats, Dave. You know I just can't resist giving you a hard time


No problem.....I just had to brag about it! My knees were knockin' on 18, though.....I thoght for sure my second putt from 6 foot out was going to lip out!


----------



## Cavay (Sep 20, 2005)

Last Friday, I had a Rocky Patel Sungrown. For all the bad remarks they seem to get around here I didnt think it was that bad. It had nice draw and a lil spice to it.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

So it is Sunday, but it was still a good smoking day in Northern Virginia. After I finished mowing the lawn, my neighbor came over to get me and we went into town to pick up some cigars. I ended up buying a Sancho Panza sampler and a few others to try out at a later time. Went home lit up a Gloria Gloria, took my son to hockey practice, came home and just finished smoking a H. Uppmann 96-40. I am feeling pretty good about this weekend all around.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Not sure what to have this evening. My wife is out of town so I'm all by my lonesome. Might break into the Crown Royal and treat myself to a Havana.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

I have no idea what it will be yet...probably somehting short, as my g/f will be with me and she does not like to just sit for long periods (anything over 30 minutes). So, I will prob go with somehting small for after dinner...might try that Fonseca KDT Cadete that Ninja Vanish sent in the NST, or I might hold on to that one for another day...who knows? :w


----------



## Vyvyan_Basterd (Sep 27, 2005)

One of my best friends was just gifted with the birth of twins this week so I am going to fire up a Ashton Churchill that I have been saving for something special, so I am going to fire up that bad boy in honor of my buddys new kids


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

well, hopefully i'll be going to a Cusano tasting here in town tonight.

haven't had one yet, so it should be fun.

cheers everybody!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Cavay said:


> Last Friday, I had a Rocky Patel Sungrown. For all the bad remarks they seem to get around here I didnt think it was that bad. It had nice draw and a lil spice to it.


I don't know if I've seen many people knock the sungrowns... The vintage get mixed reviews but it seemed like most people like the sungrowns...


----------



## smokeydude (Oct 5, 2005)

TGIF

About two weeks ago I got in a box of Siglo IV, so tonight I break one out for smoking. Boy, I can't wait, only six more hours of work...


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Saturday afternoon I get to pull out my first PSD4 and a bottle of Fonseca 94' LBV port...


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Partagas Serie D no4... (not satisfied)


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Gotta CAO Italia Ciao waiting for me this evening. :w 



:ms NCRM


----------



## SmokusMaximus (Sep 7, 2005)

I decided to have a campfire and I had a Flor de Oliva Grand Cameroon Robusto and a Perdomo La Tradicion Cameroon Series "E".

I recommend the Perdomo highly for a good medium bodied smoke.


----------



## Hunter (May 20, 2005)

A PSD4 for the campor.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I had a fabulous La Aroma de Cuba (Churchill?). Very yummy.


----------



## CarpeDNA (Sep 11, 2005)

I am going to have a Vegas De Fonseca Sobrinos Robusto tonight after grilling steaks and hamburgers. In addition I get to enjoy one of the first cool evenings since the springtime. Here in Texas it gets cool late!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

And the winner is..................
Romeo y Julieta Hermoso #2.
Had a rough week and a real rough day.
Need something to finish kicking my *ss.


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

thinking about a hemingway signature...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

NCRadioMan said:


> Gotta CAO Italia Ciao waiting for me this evening. :w
> 
> :ms NCRM


Ditto Greg, we both lit one up. Good finish..


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

floydp said:


> Ditto Greg, we both lit one up. Good finish..


I havent quite decided, but this week kicked my ass so maybe an ISOM, or a stick that I received today. I bought a box of Don elias toro so I might try what those taste like. Some of them got shipped out today with a couple of boxes. Hopefully something that will go good with my makers mark and coke.


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

AF 858 Maduro (so-so smoke)


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

DKim81 said:


> AF 858 Maduro (so-so smoke)


Was decent, I like the hemingway signature.


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

I also burned a Punch Rothschild Dbl Maduro (still in a funk after shipping)

LFD 2000 El Jocko courtesy of Jason (*jmgcash3*)


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

tonight i smoked an arturo fuente work of art... i love these things.. basically, i love all of the fuente line..in fact i love arturo fuente...

tomorrow, an untold story in the afternoon.. and a cohiba robusto in the evening..


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Probably going to be something quick for me tonight. I am thinking I might try one of the Punch London Clubs I just got, either that or another one of the Monte Afrique Safari that I had for the first time last night...damn that thing was good!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

last time i was at the tobacconist, this guy i was chatting with told me that a nice, cheap smokewas a Montesino...so i bought a Montesino Robusto Natural and plan on smoking that tonight.

cheers everybody!


----------



## SmokusMaximus (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, I had an Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Toro Grande.

Let's just say, I was underwhelmed..

I will have to have 2 sticks tomorrow to make up for the disappointment today.

I hope the Maduro version is better.


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 21, 2005)

I had a Cusano 18 tonight. I know this is a good cigar, but I lean toward the medium to full bodied smokes and, well, this one didn't have much going on in the taster for me.


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

Danimal said:


> AF 858 Maduro (so-so smoke)


I smoked one last week and I thought it had a very nice flavour and the draw and burn was perfect. I smoked a Partagas Black, I got one from icehog on a NST and one from pnoon yesterday, so time to try one for the first time. I really like these a lot. Not complex but great flavour, only negative is the burn was not that great, but still tasty.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

ill be smoking some unbanded torpedo i found within the depths of my humidor. wish me luck.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

REO Chairman. I can't get enough of these. :w 





:ms NCRM


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Tonight was family movie night - Sahara. As soon as it was over I jumped outside for a Mac Hyde Park. Smoked it too fast, but am glad that I didn't grab something nicer.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

La Finca Robusto Maduro

Jerry in Minnesota


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> ill be smoking some unbanded torpedo i found within the depths of my humidor. wish me luck.


Good luck! Just finished a La Aroma De Cuba robusto...very nice...


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I'll light up a nice young Mag 46 right after work, stop by my local club to finish it with a drink then off to the football game.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

dadof3illinois said:


> I'll light up a nice young Mag 46 right after work, stop by my local club to finish it with a drink then off to the football game.


Are you going to watch the game on Saturday?


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Jeff said:


> Are you going to watch the game on Saturday?


Saturday will be busy for us. My son is still playing Jr Pro football so we have a game at noon then we have a wedding to attend Saturday night. I'm sure someone will keep us informed though.....


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Think I'm gonna walk over to the local B&M and see what short smoke I can have for lunch.


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

My weekend is full of football. Tonight I'll be watching my current school (UCF), tomorrow I'll be watching my previous school (Penn State), then Sunday I'll be watching the Pittsburgh / Cincinnati game (go Steelers).

Anyway, being Friday nite, and since it was a particularly good day, I think I'll fire up either a Padron 1964 series or maybe a Ashton VSG. Either way, I'll be enjoying three-fingers of Isle of Jura scotch with it (hmm... maybe six fingers)!

Enjoy your Friday (and your smokes) everyone!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Finished a Gran Habano #5 a little while ago. Will have a RASS after work tonight!

Enjoy yours! :w 



:ms NCRM


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Davidoff Millenium Robusto


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Davidoff Millenium Robusto


Going to take a random stogie out the humidor tonight.


----------



## mobsix (Sep 10, 2005)

Tonight it was a Graycliff Espresso. MMMM tasty.
-Matthew :u :w


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

mobsix said:


> Tonight it was a Graycliff Espresso. MMMM tasty.
> -Matthew :u :w


Nice choice Matthew....oh, dose is good....


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Last night we went to a local high school football game and on the way I had a Cohiba Robusto which was kind of lacking in flavor for me. These are 05's and are really in need of some rest. On the way back home I had a PSD4, this one was really good. One of the few I've had that have been on.

All in all a pretty nice evening, except I should have worn a coat....it was 38 last night and I about froze!!!!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm thinkin tonight I'm gonna have a few people over, start a bonfire, and start with a connie#9 and if the fire is big enough I will take on a partages. :al :w


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Not sure just yet. I'm really eyeing a great looking CAO Black that Jay(who has been very quiet lately?) sent me a few weeks ago. Thanks again bud!



:ms NCRM


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Being today is a holiday, I smoked my Friday Night Stogie last night, an 04 MAG 46. This box is dwindling down to just a few sticks left, but man, what a box this was.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> I'm really eyeing a great looking CAO Black


Can't go wrong with one of those. I might partake of a Hoyo Dark Knight. Have had one sleeping in my humi for a long time now. Time to joust.


----------



## awhitaker (Sep 23, 2005)

I've been having some good smoke nights this week. Last night I started with a PSD4 and followed it up with a RP Vintage 92 Toro. A nice night. Tonight I think I'll go with some of my favorite regulars I keep in my humi, starting with a Party Short and moving onto a Edge Toro maduro. This week I discovered two new favorites I like, the Triple Ligero and the Vintage 92 although I'd like to try the Vintage 90 to compare.


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I'll have a Gurhka Ancient Warrior on the way home and then aftr dinner a Gurhka Double Maduro while I try to finish up the sanding on my RC sailboat.


----------



## leicoolya (Sep 7, 2005)

On this Fine Veterans Day i think i'll smoke my last Cohiba Siglo I :w


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Going to take a random stogie out the humidor tonight.


What did you pull out tonight?

ah.....cigar that is?


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I had a great RP Vintage 1990 Robusto. Went well with the weather and the release at the end of a week.


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

Celebrating with PSD4


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

I smoked a Maria Guerrero corona gorda - Really really nice mild bodied sweet cigar for how fat it was. Also smoked a Torano gold label robusto. Man these Toranos are nice. They seem to have that nice sweet, spice orange twang to them. Also have had a few Bud Lights. Man what a nice Friday night....


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Never tried the Don Kiki - will look for your comments on the cigar - tonight is a Butera night - light, but flavorful


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Tonight was the petit Opus X at my shop where they go for MSRP, and I followed it with a Short Story. Both went well with my room temp young's double choclate stout. 

IMHO, the ony way to drink a stout is at room temp. 

What are yalls opinions?


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> Tonight was the petit Opus X at my shop where they go for MSRP, and I followed it with a Short Story. Both went well with my room temp young's double choclate stout.
> 
> IMHO, the ony way to drink a stout is at room temp.
> 
> What are yalls opinions?


 I agree that a stout should be around room temp - maybe a touch cooler but never cold. I absolutely hate it when I order a Murphy's and it is cold. Makes me mad as hell - many times I will order another beer to hold me over while my Murphy's gets up to temp. One of the great things about Europe is that the beer is served as it should be.

BTW had a 99 Boli RC tonight.


----------



## Paroni (Nov 2, 2005)

Spent the friday night with Trinidad Fundadore.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

jgros001 said:


> I agree that a stout should be around room temp - maybe a touch cooler but never cold. I absolutely hate it when I order a Murphy's and it is cold. Makes me mad as hell - many times I will order another beer to hold me over while my Murphy's gets up to temp. One of the great things about Europe is that the beer is served as it should be.
> 
> BTW had a 99 Boli RC tonight.


Glad I'm not the only one here that drinks it that way. Was thinking maybe I'm just crazy.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

jgros001 said:


> One of the great things about Europe is that the beer is served as it should be.


Unfortunately the younger generation seem to be adopting our barbarian ways. (At least in England anyway) Most the pubs will have a tap for regular Guinness, and one for Guinness Extra Cold. Most of the youngins seems to prefer the cold one. Go figure...


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

As I have mentoined, heading to Chi-town this weekend to smoke cigars and drink beer.. So far this is what I know I will have to Smoke..

Hemmingway Short Story
CAO Italia 
Anejo #77
San Cristibol El Principe
Casa Torano

Should be an awesome weekend...


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

I am thinking a CAO Italia after dinner tonight (that is after the second dinner, so, around 1-2 AM) no time before that for a smoke, unfortunatley. Then tomorrow going to meet up with HavanaMike and hopefully a handfull of others at Unlce Mikeys...who knows what I will have there, but if it comes from Mikey's humi, I know it will be good. :w


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

My wife closed her first real estate sale this week, so we're gonna top the week off by smoking the PSD4 that I received from George in my Newbie Sampler Trade. I can't wait!


----------



## leicoolya (Sep 7, 2005)

I going for my last RASS, smoked a Juan Lopez #2 last night and WOW!!!!
ordered a box 2day  it was that good


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Kinda cold nights here in CO, so I went out right after work and had a nice Epi2. Burn was a bit off (as usual), but tasty, tasty!


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

After all the recent Anejo threads, I was gonna smoke that one tonight. However the weather up here in No. VA, has turned quite cold in the last couple of days. Since I'm a big wuss and don't like the cold + I have to smoke outside, I didn't want to ruin the experience as it will be my first Anejo. Instead, I smoked nothing. 

I am however, getting ready to start on the second half of my bottle of Shiraz.

Cheers!! (literally)
Steve


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I picked up a coupla cigars in a smokeshop today that I've never tried. Both quite inexpensive at $2 apiece. 

One is a Matacan nattie that is a huge [email protected] a dc size. Never smoked a Matacan, but have heard crappy things. If it sucks, I'll ditch it & light the Companion, which I have never heard of, period. It is about a 3 1/2" x 46.

Anyone heard of the Companion brand cigar?


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

Partagas Black Label here I come.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Last night was a blind review, which I have to post soon. Tonight will be an old favorite ~ ERDM Robusto. Can't wait to take that baby out of its smooth tissure paper wrapper.


----------



## steve12553 (Sep 25, 2005)

I was off work today for the first time in eight days so I didn't smoke my usual two cheapies. I am going to make up for that by digging into the Good humidor. I'm considering one of the Bolivars I picked up a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

All I can say is TGIF! Last day of classes today!  Next week I have three finals and on Thursday I am done till Jan. One step closer to that degree!

Tonight feels like a Torano night.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Jeff said:


> All I can say is TGIF! .


 :tpd:

I'm lookin at a 5vegas 'A' Never had one before. been sittin in my humi relaxing for a month.

happy friday everyone!!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Got a couple lined up today! An 05 Oliva Master Blend and a Padron 3000.

Everybody have a safe and smokey weekend! :w 




:ms NCRM


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Hopefully meeting up with Roboman tonight before the show and do a little herfing.. ERDM Choix supremes are on the menu for tonight. too bad Minneapolis went smoke free, makes it hard to really enjoy cigars.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Haven't decided yet.

Still at work watching the clock. 

Got a LGC Pyramid with a ton of bloom on it that might get the nod tonight.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

That post this week about the Torano Exodus 59 has got me all fired up to have one. I think I'll crack open some Crown Royal as well.

Anyone else have a certain stick or sticks lined up for this evening?


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Jeff said:


> That post this week about the Torano Exodus 59 has got me all fired up to have one. I think I'll crack open some Crown Royal as well.
> 
> Anyone else have a certain stick or sticks lined up for this evening?


I'm looking at an ERDM robusto.. but uhh... it's raining out, and I don't have anywhere indoors to smoke. So I might not get a stogie tonight... Glad my post got you jonesin! :r I hope to buy another one sometime soon and give it a second try..


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

I believe I shall enjoy an H.Upmann Lonsdale. Happy Smoking.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm going with a La Gloria Cubana Maduro Wavell for the ride home from work tonight.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Tonight's is a Torano 1916 Churchill that I just picked up. I haven't tried this line yet and have heard some pretty good things about it so I'm pretty anxious to see.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Prob won't get to smoke tonight but tomorrow for sure. I have a LaGloria Cubana Wavell that has been calling me all week. When I was messing around with the Humi the other night the wife peeked in and spotted it too. Except she said it looked like a big black terd. Let's hope it does not taste like one! I personally, think it looks tasty, like a big 3 Muskateers bar!


----------



## EvilFetus (Oct 9, 2005)

Seeing as today marks the completion of another year of my life (yay for turning 27!), a special cigar is called for....I'm thinking of digging out a Partagas Limited Reserve or perhaps a DC Maximus.


----------



## fight_club (Sep 8, 2005)

Just got home from picking up some robusto CAOs (Gold, MX2, CX2, and a Brazilia). I am a huge fan of the Golds, but I have yet to try the others. Hopefully good as well!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

EvilFetus said:


> Seeing as today marks the completion of another year of my life (yay for turning 27!), a special cigar is called for....I'm thinking of digging out a Partagas Limited Reserve or perhaps a DC Maximus.


Happy Birthday and enjoy that smoke.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Had a great HdM Petit Robusto this afternoon/evening. Posting more on it in the "I had a great cigar today thanks to" thread.

-Matt-


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

It' been a good smoke day. Burned a Punch Punch earlier today and at the moment I'm enjoying a PSP2 I got from Coppertop a while ago.


----------



## MikeP (Jan 12, 2006)

Tonight it's a Puros Indios Rothchild. It's a little late so I thought something somewhat mild and sweet would be nice. Beverage - a little bolder single malt scotch; some 10 year old Laphroaig. Yum.


----------



## Hunter (May 20, 2005)

RyJ Coronitas en Cedro before supper, D4 and port after. Right now watching Bond (Diamonds are forever) and surfing.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Tonite Im smoking a Work Of Art Maddie...


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

Had a CAO Gold Robusto, it is kind of my old reliable.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Well this was a Friday *morning* smoke but this will top the thread for the evening..

I had an excellent Indian Tabac Corojo Arrow this morning. It burnt perfectly even with the 4 windows and sunroof open and gusting winds. Unfortunately I had to put it out before I was done (and still walked into the office 10 minutes late).

Either my taste buds are evolving or there might be some merit to cigar flavors "marrying" (which I haven't believed in) because I noticed chocolate notes in it, I have previously only tasted that in maduros and a few Cubans..

Might get a 2 cigar day in today! 

-Matt-


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Haven't really thought about it yet. I've got a Torano signature that I might have to indulge in with some JB Black. Just getting the day started so I don't want to dwell too much on tonight since it's so far away.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Didn't get a chance to try one of those CI Legends last night, so its on again tonight. I think I have a blue and green label. Anyone try these colors yet?


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Well - for tonight - I have a 1998 H.Upmann that was gifted to me by Damian that I think is gonna get toasted! Can't wait:w


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

The first Boli I can find in my Humi.
I need some cheering up.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Just returned from a 7 week trip, stopped by the local B&M picked up two Padron 4000 and two Padron 3000 and will probably smoke one of each tonight if the nice weather in Manassas holds.


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

Either the DeGregorio Reserva 1972 or Kristobal Maxima... A flip of the coin will decide.

______________________________________________________________

"Irreverence is the foundation of friendship."

(Book of Forgotten Proverbs, Chapt. 16)


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Gonna fire up a Black Pearl cobre....got it of the Devil site


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

mikey202 said:


> Gonna fire up a Black Pearl cobre....got it of the Devil site


Be sure to try the Black Pearl Rojos as well, *YUMMY*!

My second cigar today was a Perdomo Cuban Parejo Belicoso Rosado. Wow it was good. I usually wait several months after buying cigars to smoke them. I got these a month ago yet they are definitely RTS. Very tasty, perfect burn, huge clouds of dense smoke, and a nice easy draw...

My humidor is maxed out right now, so those of you who want some get them from the Devil now, you will have competition from me soon!

:w

-Matt-


----------



## Rituxumab (Jan 16, 2006)

Scott M said:


> I have a couple of Don Kikis from my first bomb. Haven't got to them yet, so I'll let you go first! Post a review, por favor.
> 
> Padron 6000 N on the list for tonight.
> 
> ...


Winning Wars, smoking stogies, and making Marines. Good shit. 1995-1999 USMC Vet.


----------



## Rituxumab (Jan 16, 2006)

I tried an Ashton Magnum which another member recommended in my cry for help thread.

Nice smoke. Mild, good tasting, excellent smoke aroma.

Good Times!

Good night now!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Ended up with a La Aurora 1903 Platinum last night...

I reviewed it here: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=18958


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Hoyo du Prince. Yummy:w


:ms NCRM


----------



## 17Crash (Jan 21, 2006)

El Rico Habano- My favorite smoke, can always count on them

Joya de Nicaragua- Met my match. Tasted great but WOW. Every inhale slightly choked me, and I didn't feel to well after smoking it (but I admit I didn't pay it the respect it demanded). I will have another, but will slow down. :hn



NCRadioMan said:


> Hoyo du Prince. Yummy:w
> 
> :ms NCRM


----------



## BradB41 (Dec 30, 2005)

Well, today is Saturday, but I'm enjoying the hell out of a Macanudo Hyde Park maduro that I've had in the humidor for a few weeks now. I got them 3 weeks ago and smoked one right out of the envelope. It was OK, but nothing special. 3 weeks later it's a great mellow smoke.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I think tonight is going to be a random cigar night. I have a bunch of assorted varieties that I havn't tried yet so I'll just open the lid to the humidor and randomly pick one.

The other question is what to drink... May pick up a sixer of Magic Hat.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Kind of the same for me Jeff. I've smoked so few over the last severl months, I'm like a kid in a candy store again! Anything I pick out will be a treat ... well almost anything!! I still have a bundle of Cremosas to send out. 

Think I'll do some pisswater beer tonight. Maybe Natural Lite or something I can do a 12 pk for $5. Of course I'll have to have some Knob Creek, too.


----------



## 17Crash (Jan 21, 2006)

Jeff said:


> Tonight I'm going to try a Don Kiki cigar that came with my humidor. I bought the humi from Cuban Crafters and apperently they also sell the Don Kiki line. I was reading Smoke magazine last night and saw an ad for them. They are small brand out of Miami. Anyone ever try one of these cigars?
> 
> What is everyone else going to smoke tonight?
> 
> Jeff


Partagas Black Label, followed by my favorite (EVERYONE TOGHETHER!!!) El Rico Habano 's (two of them).


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I had a Camacho Liberty 11/18. A little sweet, a little spicy, extremely smoooth.. One of the few NC cigars gifted to me by Klugs.

-Matt-


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Got an '02 Monte #4 for the ride home this evening. :w


:ms NCRM


----------



## spectre1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Punch gran puro, didnt get to it untill about midnight tonight.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Due to a funeral, wasn't able to get to my Friday Night Stogie last night, but will try to make up for last night with a Padron 5000 for lunch today and the Hoyo that I purchased yesterday.


----------



## canadasmokes (Dec 20, 2005)

Friday night I had a Rocky Patel vintage 1990 euro, and I have to say it was quite good! I would its almost the best cigar Iv had to date. It was smooth mild (which isnt always a bad this, good change from maduro's) great aroma, perfect burn, and a little sweet. All in all a good fridat night smoke.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Had a Cohiba Red Dot crystal corona last night and I had sitting in the humi for about a month. For the price I paid, I think I would have rather have had a couple Padron 3000s. It was a decent smoke but not as flavorful, aromatic or rich as I expected it to be. I usually get XV from the Cohiba line and now I know why.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

I've had a chest cold all week and haven't been able to smoke a single stick. Hoping to be over it by tomorrow night because I have had a box of Partagas humitubes in my humi for the last 3 months that need to be sampled. If they stink - it may be a Sancho Panza night.


----------



## MikeP (Jan 12, 2006)

Tomorrow night I'm thinking about trying my first Edge by RP. Never had one before but with all the positive things I've heard, I'm anticipating something good.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Assuming that I am over my cold today, I intend to try a Padron 6000 that I picked up last week at my local B&M. If not, I will probably burn one of my last Mac Hyde Parks just to have something to smoke. If you can't taste it anyways due to illness, might as well smoke something without taste.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

as most - or some - of you may or may not know, friday night is cocktail hour at the dude's domecile here in nashville - martinis with wifey-poo...

anyway, i've gotten into the _rut _of smoking a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Natural Chisel (man, i just love saying it...). i love that cigar. i truly do...

but, tonight, i think... um... man, not sure!

(seriously, i'm sitting here struggling, thinking about what i have in my humidor).

ok, guys - help me out. what should the duder smoke tonight? here are the choices (all ISOMs):

Punch Punch '05
BBF '05
CoRo '05
Siglo III ('94 or '95, please bear in mind, i have only TWO of these bad boys left...)

so - a little help, anyone?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I've got a Punch Rothschild thats been sleeping in my humidor since last January. Going to ignite that puppy this evening.

Anyone have the Punch Rothschild before? Going to check out the review section.


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

thebiglebowski said:


> as most - or some - of you may or may not know, friday night is cocktail hour at the dude's domecile here in nashville - martinis with wifey-poo...
> 
> anyway, i've gotten into the _rut _of smoking a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Natural Chisel (man, i just love saying it...). i love that cigar. i truly do...
> 
> ...


Not a big Cohiba fan. I like Punch Punch.


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

Tonight I am taking my dad out for steaks for his 60th birthday. Afterwards it is a choice between CAO soprano or one of several Opus X. Think the Opus needs more rest, so probably the CAO.


----------



## Big Endian (Jan 20, 2006)

My first Friday night smoke: a little Fuente corona I paid too much for at a lil local shop.

Tomorrow will be the Fuente Don Carlos corona so I can compare them. If my rookie nose will even be able to tell the difference.

- Jim


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I've got a Punch Rothschild thats been sleeping in my humidor since last January. Going to ignite that puppy this evening.
> 
> Anyone have the Punch Rothschild before? Going to check out the review section.


They are my all-time favorite everyday cigar. Smokem in the car, gardening, fishing...etc. And they are inexpensive.

Anyway, I had a Saint Luis Rey Rothschild on the way home tonight and it was AWSOME!


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

OK - so I am still a little sick so I thought what the hell, smoke a Mac Hyde Park just to have something to smoke. Lit it and as usual perfect construction and burn, but you know what? After not having smoked one for over 5 months, I couldn't smoke it. Went back to the humi, pulled out a Padron and had a wonderful night. If it wasn't for the fact that my son has hockey practice at 0600 tomorrow, I would smoke a third.

Have a wonderful night of smoking my fellow BOTLs/SOTLs


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

I am celebrating tonight, so i pulled out a nice aged psd4. which is think is my 6th cigar today. oy


----------



## MikeP (Jan 12, 2006)

altbier said:


> I am celebrating tonight, so i pulled out a nice aged psd4. which is think is my 6th cigar today. oy


Celebrating anything special? and 6th cigar today? I think that is more than I could handle.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

altbier said:


> I am celebrating tonight, so i pulled out a nice aged psd4. which is think is my 6th cigar today. oy


I'll be celebrating the end of the week.  But I don't think its going to be a 6 cigar day.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

I think I will be kicking my cars out of the garage, turn on the heater and fire up a Choix Supreme:w . Its been a long week:tg


----------



## benjamin831 (Nov 22, 2005)

Smoked a Macanudo Maduro Ascot straight from the tin. It was very oily...but soggy at the same time. Very tight draw, ruined the smoking experience. It was rather mild, and in fact quite smooth...not bad for a quick smoke.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Tonight I am thinking of smoking the second CAO pirhana, or going with one of the Partagas I purchased this week. All depends on what happens between work, the store, bar at home and if the weather holds.


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Tonight I'm going to smoke a Montecristo White.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm going to smoke a Don Lindo Africa Duma that picked up at the Smoke shop yesterday.Nice looking cigar..anyone ever had one of these?


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

Tonight I'll be smoking a Felipe Gregario Robusto on the way home from work. I can't wait.


----------



## leicoolya (Sep 7, 2005)

2nite i'll be having one of my Juan Lopez #2.....i love these smokes!!!


----------



## adamh_25_ (Jan 3, 2006)

tonight im gonna try a padron fumas


----------



## nickhager_99 (Jan 22, 2006)

sorry i was logged in as my bro. tonight IM gonna try a padron fumas


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

nickhager_99 said:


> sorry i was logged in as my bro. tonight IM gonna try a padron fumas


kind of a bad habit don't ya think!?!

tonight is somethin small! too damn cold outdside. maybe a hoyo du maire?


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Nothing for me tonight. Last night made a killer dinner, drank too much wine and smoked a Cohiba Robusto.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

tonight - I have a Trinidad Fundadore - year 2000 - 1st out of a 50 cab. 

This is Santa's fault - whoever you were/are.


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

dustinhayden said:


> Tonight I'm going to smoke a Montecristo White.


I've been wanting to try one of those. Be sure to post a review, or just PM me and tell me if they're any good.

For me, it's snowing outside, rare in Memphis, and I'm thinking about smoking a CAO Cameroon Robusto.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Tonight I had a Punch Punch acquired from King Cat some time ago. Second one from the lot. Very nice smoke. Two down, eight to go.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I smoked the Felipe Gregario on the way home last night and finished it in my garage. It was incredible. I highly recommend these cigars for anyone who hasn't had a chance to try them. I would have to say that they now rank at the top of my list of favorites.


----------



## Big Endian (Jan 20, 2006)

Friday night was poker night. I smoked a couple Avo Domaine. This time with Johnny black... Hey, in times of need, you can't be too choosy.

- Jim


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

This Friday I had a CAO Brazillia Anaconda. Like most CAO, I thought it was good and pretty mild. It's a big stick so lasted about 40 min while I watched the last half of Office Space.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Friday was poker night (and we were able to smoke as well!):

00 Upmann Sir Winson
97 Cohiba Siglo II
01 Upmann Super Corona

A good night of smokes and poker!


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

I missed my Friday night stogie, so I made up for it tonight with a Legends Series Comacho-White Label. A very rough-and-tumble smoke. A bit overpowering at times. 

You know, I can't say they're the best tasting smokes I've got, but for some reason I've been craving them. Tonight, I passed over CAO Cameroon, Gurkha Master Select, Puros Indios, Padron, and La Perle something-or-nother in favor of this one.


----------



## Big Endian (Jan 20, 2006)

Tonight will be a La Aurora 1495 corona for poker night. I've read good things about this little guy and a local shop has a decent supply of them if they fit my palate.

- Jim


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

I can't decide. I'm leaning towards a LGC or Gurkha Master Select. 

But's its very cold in Memphis right now. So, whatever I decide, it will probably be consumed tomorrow in a bar, while I watch the Alabama-Tennesee college basketball game. (roll tide!)


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm going to have an ERDM Oscuro Robusto on the way home from work today.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

Since last night was such a good experience, why mess with a good thing. I will be having stick #2 from the Famous Nicaraguan 3000 bundle I received yesterday.


----------



## jaxf250 (Nov 13, 2005)

Debating here... either (a) Padilla LE Cedro, (b) Boli PC, or (c) La Aurora 1495 PC... I think I will have time for only one, but at least I've narrowed the humidor search down to 3! That's a start... ;-)


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

Going to be a year oldCAO Braxzilia Gol!. Smelled so good last night, ut I wasn't able to smoke it. That and something else. Going for Germa foo tonight. MMmmmm... Kraut

D


----------



## Lima_dat_alone (Jan 31, 2006)

Tonight will definately be a Carlos Torano 1916 robusto night.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

I dont care what I smoke tonight. I just know that the big ol bottle of Maker's is getting pulled out.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> I dont care what I smoke tonight. I just know that the big ol bottle of Maker's is getting pulled out.


hey, cameron - is it the big-ass 1.75 liter mutha-humpin' Xmas bottle (green and red wax over the top)? cuz, yeah - i got me one of them too!


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

no but it's a big ass bottle.


----------



## djmoniz (Dec 16, 2005)

My Friday will be blessed by smoking an AF Hemingway BS. Can't wait!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Enjoyed a San Cristobal de La Habana La Punta gifted to me by Da Klugs. A very nice smoke, wish they were longer.

-Matt-


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

Tonight the lucky winner will be a Fuente Fuente Opus X Belicoso XXX that a friend picked up for me in Las Vegas. Has been resting for a few weeks and is calling my name. 

To make things better, I have a rare bottle of Marquis philips Sara's Blend (red wind from down under) that I am going to enjoy at the same time.

After the week I've had, I deserve it.


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm on my "warm-up" cigar... A cheap Puros Indios corona.

We're going uncivilized tonight.... A game of Scrabble, watching the Olympics, and burning a few brats on the grill.

After a sumptuous feast of salad and brats, I'll pop the top of the coolerdor or humidor... No telling WHAT might jump out at me!!!


----------



## SmokusMaximus (Sep 7, 2005)

Tonight was a Cohiba Sig III. I would not normally have that beauty for just a Friday night smoke but now is as good a time as any.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I had an outstanding Oliva Master Blend robusto, followed by a gread CAO Criollio Pato.:w 

First smokes I've had in a few weeks.

:ms NCRM


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Last night was an AF 858 Maduro for me. I used to smoke a lot of these five or six years ago and hadn't had one in a while. Brought back some good memories


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

So last evening I enjoyed a Padron Ambassador Maduro that was gifted to me by either Uniputt or Danimal. I forgot to label the sucker. It was mighty tasty and perfect for the evening.


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

Last night was my first Ashton VSG ever, a Bolicoso. Very good smoke for $8 at my local. Accompanied by a couple Blue Moons.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

BHahesy said:


> Last night was my first Ashton VSG ever, a Bolicoso. Very good smoke for $8 at my local. Accompanied by a couple Blue Moons.


Decent price for that VSG. I havn't tried that model yet. Is it much more robust than the other Ashtons as claimed?

Me likey the Blue Moon too.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Starting off this Friday with a Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur 1066 Espresso.

This cigar is a rich and tasty little stick with a beautiful oily wrapper. Great start to the weekend!


----------



## Speedmaster (Feb 25, 2006)

Cuesta-Rey Centro Fino Sun Grown No. 60. I got a small sampler of this line when i joined the J.C. Newman Connoisseur Club. When I first got them I smoked the #9 Pyramid. Been a couple of months since then, so it'll be nice to revisit this brand.


----------



## only on the weekend (Oct 24, 2005)

I've got a gurkha double maduro cued up for this evening,,,probably with a light beer,,,"went to see the allman brothers last night at the beacon theatre in manhatten all i can say is "the hangovers hurt more than they used to"


----------



## scc135 (Feb 6, 2006)

a Padron Londres from RenoB as I run some errands. Nice... my second padron (after a really bad first one) and i can start to see why they're so popular. I'm gonna have to smoke some more padrons to overcome that first hidious experience...


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hmm. Don't know yet but there are several in my humi that I have never smoked. Maybe I will try my first Partagas Black or the RP 92. I might just have to try the Bolivar Confradia that I just picked up from the local JR affiliate. I've really been wanting to try one.


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

AF Hemmingway Signature had my name on it, but it is so chilly outside that a Short Story might be the last minute substitute.

Was actually looking forward to a longer stick for a Friday night...


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Son Jacob (Wintermute) is in for the weekend so we sat out on the patio tonight...he had a La Aurora Preferido (Connecticutt Shade wrapper) with port and I had a La Aurora 1495 robusto with some Diplomatico rum...that makes for a good Friday night...


----------



## holdd (Feb 7, 2006)

my warm up cigar this afternoon was a dimeola magnifico that I got as a 2 cigar taster. just finished up a RP Edge toro M 
Man what a good cigar!!


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Today was a good day. 

Hoyo De Monterrey Espresso
Sancho Panza
Don Thomas Classico
Gran Habano #5


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Last night had an Ashton VSG with a nice dark beer.


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

King James said:


> Last night had an Ashton VSG with a nice dark beer.


Mmmm. one of my fav combos.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello my cigar friends. Tonight is most definitely a night for a great cigar. The weather is absolutely gorgeous and the temps are up in the mid 70's!

What shall it be? Methinks something not from the NC category. How glorious it will be relaxing on the balcony with a fine cigar and a complementary beverage.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

You are correct, as usual. It should be over 70 degrees outside right now. My wife volunteered me to do some work at our son's school tonight but after that, I am either going to smoke a Padron 6000 maddie or work on the bowl of Dunhill something or other that I started last night.


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

It was about 65 degrees here in Memphis, around 9:00 pm. I enjoyed a Padilla Cedro Churchill (7.0 x 48).

A very smooth, very mild cigar. I smoked it for an hour and a half while outside reading a novel. 

Funny thing, the Cedro line is not mentioned on the padilla company website. Maybe it's only available through online discount brokers, I don't know.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

'98 Partagas Corona for me tonight -- very "average".


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

The usual ... RyJ Aniversario with my martini. I'm soooo boring.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Had an RyJ Belicosos of unknown age --I thought it was a great smoke.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I had a great Boli PC the ComicBookFreak gave me. Yummm:w 


:ms NCRM


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Going to start the day off with a KDT and move to a larger cigar later this evening.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Nothing today and probably nothing tonight. I'm hosting a poker tourney and we'll be :al but I don't allow smoking in my house. I'd rather not smoke a cigar when I'm drinking a lot...a waste, IMO.

Edit: WOO HOO, 2nd set of bananas!


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

Tonight will be a Gurkha Master Select Toro


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Tonight I'll be sitting in the Cigar Room smoking some Torano Exodus 1959 Toro's, La Gloria Cubana's #7 Maduro, and something from the ISOM family while playing online poker at ParadisePoker. And of course drinking alittle Markers Mark to go with it.


----------



## Cheo Malanga (Apr 4, 2006)

ok, so here how it's gone today.

woke up w/ a Chateau Real promotype. Excelent morning cigar, mild & creamy.

moved up to a liquid later. very fine cigar.

Cheo who's puffing on a La Vieja Havana Connecticut Shade Churchill as he looks at the Avo Domaine he's going to smoke in a bit.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Can't decide ...

RP 92 Robuisto ?
Monte White Rothschild ?
Ashton Cabinet #6 ?
VSG Belicoso ?
or the PAN 26 #6 ?

Choices ... choices ...


----------



## steve471 (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm thinking Padron 1964 Anniversary Corona Maduro, yea that sounds good!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I have no idea - today suc!ed so bad, it could have jump started a 747.

So, who knows - maybe some hemlock.


----------



## nickhager_99 (Jan 22, 2006)

im gonna smoke a puros indios that i got from icehog!


----------



## jeffjt (Mar 22, 2006)

playing cards tonight, i'm thinking a CAO black.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I just finished a JL #1 I picked up in MiamiE's box pass. Very nice!:w

Maybe something else, later?

:ms NCRM


----------



## gkpace (Apr 2, 2006)

Jeff said:


> Tonight I'm going to try a Don Kiki cigar that came with my humidor. I bought the humi from Cuban Crafters and apperently they also sell the Don Kiki line. I was reading Smoke magazine last night and saw an ad for them. They are small brand out of Miami. Anyone ever try one of these cigars?
> 
> What is everyone else going to smoke tonight?
> 
> Jeff


I enjoy the Don Kiki Red label Coronas and the Brown Label Toros regularly. Everyone has their own opinion, but I find them to be very tasty, and enjoyable to smoke.

I will be enjoying a JL Salazar Churchill tonight as well.

Enjoy!

-gk


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

I already had a Partagas Black Prontos, very good cigar for it small size, had to double check to make sure I was smoking a cigarillo. Maybe have something else tonight,not sure what yet.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Tornado's here, no smokin tonight.


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

Cigar Jockey said:


> Tornado's here, no smokin tonight.


Stay safe, just an excuse to smoke inside.


----------



## Bacca84 (Jan 15, 2006)

I just lit a CAO MX2 Torpedo that i've been saving for a while. I've got two big bass tournaments this weekend and need something to relax me tonight so I can go to sleep.

I might have to pour a glass of a local vineyards 2004 Moulti Bianchi also.

Colby


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

Springtime in the Weber backyard. I'm playing on the laptop, smoking a Fonseca Serie F and enjoying a glass of Jonsey Tawney Port. The wife is out with the girls tonight. 

Ahhhh... Relaxation

D


----------



## gkpace (Apr 2, 2006)

After looking over my Humidor, I decieded on a Joya De Nicaragua Antano Churchill. I am finding that the ones that have rested in my humi for a few months are much improved over the fresh ones I've smoked (which were great as well). This a very flavorful well built cigar, and one of my personal favorites.

-gk


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

H. Upmann Corona tonight! Very nice smoke...


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Can't decide to hit the pipe train tonight, or the La Aroma de Cuba Marquis I've been eying up.

Choices, choices...


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

Last night I had an IT Super Fuerte on the commute from work, then a Gurkha Master Select toro for dessert. 

I probably won't have anything tonight. But Saturday is poker night, so I'll probably go with a Comacho.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

PAN 64 ... Thanks SvilleKid!


----------



## jeffjt (Mar 22, 2006)

stopped by the B&M and picked up a small Punch Rare Corojo, it was very good. then to make sure i want to buy a box of them with the current one-week special at CI, i fired up an REO. i think i'm ready to make my first box purchase. just try and stop me.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Started with a Oliva Classic and put it down after 1 1/2 inches. Didn't like it at all. Yet another CA review that I can't believe. I then got out a Gurkha Ancient Warrior and was disapointed. I was looking forward to it but it was average at best. I had heard so much positive on the DWSC podcast that I thought it would be a winner. The draw was to tight and the flavor was not what I was expecting. Maybe my palate was off tonight. I guess I didn't have much luck kicking the weekend off on a good note. There is always tomorrow...


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Had an Oliva Master Blends I Churchhill. Yummy!:w 

:ms NCRM


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I wound up smoking a Punch Double Corona while watching an exciting but disappointing baseball game on the tube. Great cigar.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Had an Oliva Master Blends I Churchhill. Yummy!:w
> 
> :ms NCRM


Those are AWESOME smokes. I wish they were still available. I've got one robusto left, and it will be a while before I can bring myself to smoke it knowing that will be the end of them...


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

This Friday I smoked a Padron 6000 nat. I intended to smoke my second 1964 anni principe, but after mowing the front yard I was kind of worn out and wanted to save the anni for a day when i was completely relaxed.

Still a good smoking night.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Puffing away on a La Vieja Habana Leather Patch Habanos 54 tonight. The only Drew Estate cigar I like. Anyone else smoking?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

01 H. Upmann Conn. #1
and 98 RyJ Corona...presently


----------



## Spacecataz (Jun 25, 2006)

I just got done smoking a sancho panza DM. later I plan on trying the cao mx2 (my first time), and comparing the 2...I am thinking of buying a box of either based on the out come.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Charles said:


> This Friday I smoked a Padron 6000 nat. I intended to smoke my second 1964 anni principe, but after mowing the front yard I was kind of worn out and wanted to save the anni for a day when i was completely relaxed.
> 
> Still a good smoking night.


I had a 6000 in the office,I love those.tonight a LGC res figurado mad.Going to the NOVA herf?


----------



## cb25 (Jun 12, 2006)

had an unmarked cigar that was recently gifted to me -- all i remember was that it was a bundle-type stick...but i can't remember much more. either way, i was not too impressed. 

but hell...i sat on the porch with a cigar...even with a mediocre cigar, its' still a damn nice time!


----------



## air1070 (Jun 24, 2006)

i had my first Padron this evening. don't know a lot about it, but it was about 5 bucks at my local shop. it was Maduro, box pressed and Robusto sized. Loved it! i'll probably smoke one of my JR's later this evening as I just cracked open a bottle of bubbly. :al


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

A Bolivar Cofradia 554 with a martini while grilling the salmon. After supper, a 00 VR Fomosos and a Knob Creek with a splash of water while watching the ballgame. The Cards even won one for a change. Life is good!


----------



## Marathon (Mar 14, 2006)

Smoked a Rocky Patel Edge Toro Maduro tonight, my first one. I give it the big thumbs up. I was little nervous, as it looked like it might make me its bitch, but it was actually (relatively) mild and flavorful. I definitely will buy more. Sat on the deck with a couple friends, and the cigar went great with the glass of Bailey's Irish Cream I was drinking. A great night.


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

Went to an old stand-by, a Short Story. But it wasn't short; lasted 45 minutes. You guys that say it is a 20 minute stick, you must be chimneys


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Tonight I had a Perdomo estate seleccion that I got in a sampler from CI. Was a pretty good smoke, good flavor the only thing I didn't like is it seemed to burn awfully quick, kinda like to much smoke per draw. it was around a 5.5 x 50. Over all though it was good. Maybe a little age woulda' went a long way.

-Jeremy


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

smoking a 5 vegas limitada 06 right now. I've been having a hard time keeping it light. I think I need to get on that coolerdor now....


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Just smoked a 05 monte #2. Delircous!


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Just smoked a Perdomo Champagne F this evening. Right around midnight and it was still 70 degrees out. Nice light flavor and awesome burn! This was gifted to me (Forgive me, I can't remember who at this moment). Now I'm looking at picking up a 5'er. Gotta love the Friday night smoke!


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Jeff said:


> Tonight I'm going to try a Don Kiki cigar that came with my humidor. I bought the humi from Cuban Crafters and apperently they also sell the Don Kiki line. I was reading Smoke magazine last night and saw an ad for them. They are small brand out of Miami. Anyone ever try one of these cigars?
> 
> What is everyone else going to smoke tonight?
> 
> Jeff


These were my original go to smoke, having gotten a 15 pack of their coronas (green and red labels) in a humidor deal from CC. Personally i think they are great as a go to smoke-good flavours and a low price. They fall down on the fact that thwey are very uncomplicated, basically a woody taste throughout in my experience. also can have construction issues. however, they are great value, very attractive and those without the construction issues (most of them tbh) are made very well. nice ash retention, good look and smell and a good taste even though it i one dimensional. you cant go wrong with these unless you expect more from them.
btw the Red label is te favourite of the maker of the don kiki line (Kiki Berger).

For tonight im probably going to indulge in a Salazar Churchill from CC ironically.

David


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Anyone smoking a 5 Vegas cigar will be enjoying a cigar made by the same guy who made Jeff's smoke for tonight - Kiki Berger. Just a little trivia there as i noticed a few people smoking those.


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

I smoked a Petit Coronas del Punch with a cup of coffee and had a Saint Luis Rey Petit Coronas later that evening with a beer.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm going to start my Friday smoke with my mid-morning cup of coffee. First stogie today will be Punch Rare Corojo.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I gotsa SCDH El Principe for lunch and am thinking either an RA 898 or RyJ Caz later. :dr 


:ms NCRM


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Still thinking of having a Padron 64 No. 35 tonight after work, if it cools down. Wife just called to ask me to grill up some beef tenderloin when I get home. Beef tenderloin + red wine + Padron =


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hmmm. Tonight calls for something special. My sister had to have emergency surgery Wednesday and came through it well. I just talked to her and the doctor said that she is way ahead of schedule as far as her recovery, so a celebration smoke is in order. I've got a Monte #2 that I've had stashed away, so I think I'll smoke that one for her.

(Of course, that's going to leave a hole in the humidor that I'm going to have to fill...  )


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Not sure yet (or even if I will smoke tonight). If I think about it too much I'll be in front of the Triple D for 4 hours picking something out.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm going to smoke an AF curly head and an AF curly head Deluxe Maduro.
never had the AF curly head delux maduro before.


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> I gotsa SCDH El Principe for lunch and am thinking either an RA 898 or RyJ Caz later. :dr
> 
> :ms NCRM


I just got done with a week of internal company audits that went very well. Complicate that with a 2 day power outage from our storms here, and I needed to have a celebratory cigar or two. I, too, started off with a SCdlH El Principe upon coming home from work, and I'll have something else good after dinner, maybe a VRDA. I might even have a Sublime.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I have been working at a brass camp for middle school/high school music students, and havn't been able to smoke all week, so as soon as I got to work I grabed a RP edge and loved every second it! I may also have one of the PAN 26's I have left tonight while at the bar as well. :dr


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Hmm, that is a good question. What do I fancy this evening?  

Camacho SLR Maduro? Probably not... Hmm...?

I have made up my mind. I will have a La Gloria Cubana Churchill Natural that has been aging oh so graciuosly for about 8 months. Mmm, I can taste it now.:w


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Going to the bar to have a smoke and a stiff drink. I'll go with whatever you guys choose (first persons picks it i'll smoke it)

1. CAO black
2. H. Upmann connoisseur 50
3. La perla habana black pearl rojo toro
4. JR Jamacia Special maduro "A"
5. 5 vegas gold

Which one? CAO Black it is b/c I must leave...no responses


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

JPH said:


> Going to the bar to have a smoke and a stiff drink. I'll go with whatever you guys choose (first persons picks it i'll smoke it)
> 
> 1. CAO black
> 2. H. Upmann connoisseur 50
> ...


I had a JR last week and loved it. I pick that one 

Oops...My bad...I didn't see the bottom line, I'm too late.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Padron 3000 Maduro, for me. I already said something about it in another thread; so I won't repeat myself. Perhaps an Annie tomorrow


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

Yesterday was my B-Day and i was very busy with school and work. 

So tonight i decided to celebrate by having one of my 2 Opux-X cigars.

It was a very enjoyable experience. After reading some negative reviews of the Opus-X line i was afraid this stick wouldnt live up to the hype. I had some issues with keeping the cigar lit, but all in all i really enjoyed it.

A day late, but happy 24th year for me


----------



## Greenwit (Sep 15, 2005)

Had an REO robusto at lunch and a Partagas Black Clasico in the evening. An end of work-week double header.:w


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Getting ready for a party short for lunch and I'll probably have either a Padron '26 #6 or a RASS. :w 

Whatever you have, I hope it's a great one!

:ms NCRM


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Had a Trini Reyes at lunch. I was sweating by the end, even in the shade. I'm not going out there again tonight unless it cools off!


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

I enjoyed a Boli RC during. Good stuff.


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

Fresh box of Cazzies in today, so I'm gonna have one of those!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Just had my first Padron....an Ambassador Maduro.....wonderful.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Smoking a Punch Punch that Zenistar sent me from the WC contest- 
Yummy, really enjoying this smoke.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

This morning I had a Flor De Jardin Maduro Robusto that the owner of the company gave me about a year ago.. Second impression of the brand, I still don't like it.

This afternoon I had a La Aurora Preferidos #3 Cameroon and held onto it until my fingers were burning.. Excellent cigar, I am already regretting gifting 2 out of the box, only 22 left..

-Matt-


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Just finishing a AF Petite Corona. I find that smoking by myself lately I prefer a shorter smoke. I also smoke very slow (this thing will have lasted a little over an hour). Sitting outside on a beautiful night (about 75 deg.) looking up at the stars and watching two distant thunderstorms, hard to beat.


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

La Perla Habana Black Pearl Rojo


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Not tonight for me. I'm working!!!


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

I just polished off an Arturo Fuente Curlyhead Deluxe. Not a bad cigar, although I prefer the plain Curlyhead more. Nonetheless, I'm gearing up to burn through a few more tomorr...err...today.


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

A friend of mine was trying to clean out his humidor and gave me a Thompson house brand, Socorro. It had been "aged" for 4 years and was pretty much dried out. I only smoked about a third of it, then it got doused by splashing from the pool.

Rather than go back to that well again, I decided to follow it up with a nice, creamy 5 Vegas Classic. Ah.....


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I smoked a Padron 1964 Anniversary Principe (natural) tonight. Great smoke.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I had a Famous 3000 Robusto, a GR Red Label Robusto, and a SLR Natural Rothschild. They were all great.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

I smoked a 05 Boli pc while watchin the Padres lose... AGAIN!!!! 

Cheers Pnoon they're still smokin great:w


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

A La Vieja Habana. Not much to say about this particular stick. Smooth, light taste. Very unlike the previous one I smoked.

Uneven burn as well. 

Overall a decently enjoyable stick. Would have been better with a root beer.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Tonight i kicked it with my cousin, tonight we both had 1926 PAN #35, Rock Patel Olde World Reserve Maduro, and a ERdM Demi Tasse... The PAN rocked, but again was always a fan of all the Padrons. I wansnt impressed with the Rocky very one deminsional and burned bad actually not bad just had to relight it... i guess im not a Patelican  The Demi Tasse was a complete 360 from the Patel, it was simple (cuz of the size) smooth, good draw and perfect draw... YES go ahead call me a snob


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

I sampled an HUSC on the way home from Allentown (75m), This was the fourth one I have tried from a fiver, and they are really growing on me! (unfortunately, considering their discontinued status)


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SDmate said:


> I smoked a 05 Boli pc while watchin the Padres lose... AGAIN!!!!
> 
> Cheers Pnoon they're still smokin great:w


Glad you enjoyed it, mate.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I enjoyed a LVH Silencio then later a '99 BBF. Both were pretty darn good.


:ms NCRM


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

I enjoyed a '05 Fonseca Cadette, '05 ERDM CS and AF SS (thanks Robert - Wetterhorn). :w


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

raisin said:


> I sampled an HUSC on the way home from Allentown (75m), This was the fourth one I have tried from a fiver, and they are really growing on me! (unfortunately, considering their discontinued status)


Knew you'd like 'em Mike...one of my favorites.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

I had a K. Hansotia Ancient Warrior. Not a bad stick. I had the torpedo. A little bit of a tight draw, but a good flavor.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

It's Friday and I didn't have to work today so that I could take my wife in for LASIK, then my daughter to the orthodontist $$$$$ all around today. Starting off with an AF 858. It isn't smoking well at the moment, draw is a little tight, but the flavor is right on. I'm going to follow that up with a Padron of one sort or other.

Keep you posted!:w


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

Tonight it's a CAO Brazilia Piranha for me. Had one the other night and after just a few puffs I decided I HAD to order a box. So I'll finish off this fiver in the mean time.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I think I'm going to smoke a Cohiba Siglo VI that Mbraud4 sent me tonight. I haven't had one yet and sure am looking forward to it.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I think I will put down two tonight, first one being a padron 1964, and the last could possibly be a torano 1916, the second one might change though.


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hopefully be out of work in about an hour and the first thing i am going to do is fire up a 98 ERDM Lonsdale and then probably after dinner and with a glass of port a Opus #5 while sitting in the pool.


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

Im, sitting here finishing up a Fuente short story at the moment.

In a bit im going to be firing up a AVO 80th Anniversary


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

I think I'll have a CAO Mx2..one of my favorites


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

It's either gonna be a Hoyo Epi 2 or a Pepin Blue Label. :w



:ms NCRM


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I am almost finished with a Partagas Cifuentes I got from Par thru the NST. It is a great smoke


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Fireman_UK said:


> Tonight it's a CAO Brazilia Piranha for me. Had one the other night and after just a few puffs I decided I HAD to order a box. So I'll finish off this fiver in the mean time.


Try those Piranha with a nice Beefeater martini .... yummy! Those little puppies are on my short list for my next NC buy.

Anyway, having a Bolivar Cofradia 554 with my Beefeater while we grill some salmon. After supper, probably either a 00 VR Famosos, a 00 BBF or an 03 SLR A with some Bulleit burbon. The burbon is probably an 05 :r

Damn martinis ...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Lots of Padrons going up in smoke tonight, a PAN64 Exclusivo for me...


----------



## M Thompson (Jul 9, 2006)

Had a Padron '64 earlier, will probably try this Party Short I've been drooling over for the past few weeks in just a bit...


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Nothing tonight for me.. I had a Gurkha Vintage this AM, and I will have something again tommorow AM, but Im going to dinner with the Inlaws tonight.
Scott


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Ive had a long A$$ week, and suffering from mild insomnia for the last 2 weeks; ive seen the clock turn 230 every night, but last night i slept... im gonna have 1970ish punch nimfa that i won at the auction at SOCAL7.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Got a Padilla Miami corona in store for the drive home from work tonight. :w 


:ms NCRM


----------



## joshua-cr (Sep 7, 2005)

Probably gonna go home and smoke an Oliva Master Blend 3


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Just finishing up a 2000 Bolivar Coronas Gigantes. 

A worthwhile commitment...


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Went to a great acoustic show 50 miles away; lit up a Ghurka regent on the way home. Half way into the cigar after over an hour. What a complex smoke! It's leathery right now. I'm drinking a mug rootbeer.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

1998 partagas charlotte.... and a chocolate Pro Complex whey protein... bet u never seen that pairing :r


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

zemekone said:


> 1998 partagas charlotte.... and a chocolate Pro Complex whey protein... bet u never seen that pairing :r


:r Probably a similar combo to what arnold is enjoying right now.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I enjoyed a ci legends rocky patel, Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva Chateau Cuban Belicoso Sun Grown, and a rocky patell connecticut to end the night


----------



## Jack1000 (Jun 1, 2006)

Crappy week. Got better with a Coro and a rootbeer at 10 last night.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Last night started with a Padron 6000 nat, followed by a AF 8-5-8. Great night for smoking last night and my neighbor put together an last minute social on his deck.


----------



## MisterSurgery (Aug 20, 2006)

zemekone said:


> 1998 partagas charlotte.... and a chocolate Pro Complex whey protein... bet u never seen that pairing :r


It's better than A Swisher Sweet and D-Bol, I guess.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Smoked an H.Upmann Tang Monarch...pretty decent.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Had a Perdomo Tierra Del Sol robusto. It was good, but I think the humidity last night took it's toll on the stick.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Started last night with a Cuaba Exclusivo that turned out being partially plugged. That led to a Boli RC which smoked awesome.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

To replenish my humi after last night's smoke at the neighbor's I picked up two Padron 64 Diplomatico Maduros. They look so so yummy that I may not be able to let them sit until next Friday. Now that I have started smoking a pipe regularly (much cheaper than cigars) I have decided that I can afford to try out some of the more expensive sticks. Will keep everyone posted and will write a review of the Diplomaticos.


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

5 Vegas Gold Churchill is my current Fri. and Sat. nite thrill. I'm waiting for a little order of Pueblo Dominicano '05 Ambassadors to help slow the inventory drain on my Vegas'.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

bump.


Tonight, while working at the shop, I'm going to have a Gurkha. I'm not 100% which gurkha it is, but it has a yellow band that says vintage...so I'll guess Gurkha: Vintage.

(I don't smoke a lot of gurkhas. so I have no idea if this is what the cigar is called, or if it goes by another name.)


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Gonna have an SLR A or a Pepin Blue Label. Can't decide, right now.  


:ms NCRM


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Going to have a Padron 2000. Yummy!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

either a CAO lanniversaire or a 5 vegas a


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Montecristo #2.

Damn I love these things!


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

stormin said:


> Montecristo #2.
> 
> Damn I love these things!


I'm looking forward to your comparison of these to the Upmann No 2s.


----------



## jelizalde (Jul 25, 2006)

well lets keep it going then, tonite i'm gonna have a diplomatico #2. that is unless my robania's came in.


----------



## air1070 (Jun 24, 2006)

right now i'm smoking a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 that i just picked up from my B&M. also picked up a Punch "Champion" for later this weekend...interesting stick that one..somewhat of a perfecto and very nicely constructed. It's damn hard to resist digging into my ISOM's lately...:hn


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Just finished a CAO Criollo...


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Tonight I started out with a Partagas naturales and finished with a Puros Indios Maxima Reserva. All in all a great smoking night and a good way to celebrate being over my cold.:w


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Nothing for me tonight.. I did have a "virtuoso" - Some no name smoke, this morning. Good smoke.
Scott


----------



## Sturat (May 7, 2006)

Tonight it was a Punch after dinner stogie and a glass of scotch. :dr The wife and I sat out on the front porch and watched our two dogs play and chase each other around the yard fighting over an old dish rag.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Had a Pepin Blue Label torp earlier today, thanks Scottie!. Going with a Hoyo Epi 2 after work. :w Whatever you have, hope it's a goodun!


:ms NCRM


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

had a Gurkha Grand Envoy earlier...


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I had a RP Olde World Reserve. Dang was that thing good :dr 

I'll probably smoke something a little more affordable after dinner tonight. Probably a Perdomo:Lot 23...I love those things.


----------



## Fibo (Sep 15, 2006)

Just finished a Bolivar Cofradia 654......is nice..I like!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Padron 4000. Nice billowing clouds of smoke... great with a Rogue Mocha Porter.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Had a Pepin Blue Label torp earlier today, thanks Scottie!. Going with a Hoyo Epi 2 after work. :w Whatever you have, hope it's a goodun!
> 
> :ms NCRM


I must add an Hoyo Palmas Extras to the list, thanks to Puffdaddy. 

:ms NCRM


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> I must add an Hoyo Palmas Extras to the list, thanks to Puffdaddy.
> 
> :ms NCRM


To have a phone herf you must have a smoke :w 
While chatting I had a Monte #3 from '98 and a SLR A from '02. It was a good night


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Missed my Friday night smoke so I had me a Saturday night smoke after the MAB - Rocky Juarez fight

Enjoyed a RP Vint 90, My first one...Excellent!!


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

What's it going to be tonight? Thinking all day about my collection of Padrons and which one I want to burn tonight. Right now I'm stuck on Padron 6000 Maddie, but could end up with one of the '64 Principe maddies that I purchased on Monday.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Ashton VSG or a Padron 3000M...but I'm tempted to have a RP SG.

KASR


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

What's everyone smoking tonight? Just had my last diet beer, going to switch to wine in a few minutes and after the wife heads out for grad school, I'm thinking of trying one of my new PAM 64 principes:w


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

well i had an Indian Tabac Super Fuerte maduro today. 
I might smoke a Padilla, , or this El Rey Del Mundo later. I have a few things sitting in my humi that are tempting me if i smoke another one later tonight  heheh.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Perhaps an Anejo Shark.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

I will pour myself about 10 fingers Makers Mark - That's right it's not a typo - 10 fingers. Then I will settle in with either of the following:

RP Edge Corojo
Padilla Achilles
AF Hemingway Classic
Tatuaje Cojonu

We'll See....


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Just fired up an 01 HdM Epi 1 to smoke with my Friday evening martini. These seem to coming around nicely from their long trip 10 days ago.

Getting ready to grill some Red Snapper and thinking about a 97 Punch Punch after supper.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I have an inch left of a Gloria Series R here. Yummy


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I just finished a Montecino Maddy. It was delicious!! I'll probably have one more cigar before the clock strikes 12


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Bobb said:


> I just finished a Montecino Maddy. It was delicious!! I'll probably have one more cigar before the clock strikes 12


Mr. Moo turned me on to those,nummy...


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Just nubbed a 3 or 4 year old Padron Fuma. Man I forgot how good these cheap bastages were!!


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

My smoke tonight was an H. Uppman 1844 Reserve. The taste was OK, but the burn was horrible. At first, it was uneven burn, and then it started tunneling. I had to touch it up so many times, it was more of a pain to keep smoking than it was worth.

I'm guessing it's a humidity problem -- I have 70% Pucks in my humi. I may have to take it down to 65%. It was also a bit too soft in my mouth, which adds to my speculation that it's a humidity problem.

I've got two new desktop humis coming (40ct and 20ct) and was thinking about getting some 65% beads from Viper to try it out there. I think I'll replace the beads in my Puck with whatever I get from Viper and see if that helps.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Instead of the Maduro I ended up smoking the PAN 64 principe, followed by an AF 8-5-8 nat. Two good cigars. Little cold in the garage last night but the wine and Jim Beam helped me get over it.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks to Blake's review of the PAM 64 pyramide, I think that I'm going to burn the last of the PAM 64 diplomaticos that I have. It's been sitting in my humi for a few months now. Temps in Manassas are still pretty high even with the predicted storm coming in, so the garage may be the place to be tonight.:w


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Yeah, the weather is nasty out in our area...gives me all the more reason to smoke in the basement! Tomorrow is supposed to be nice, but I have to BBQ all day for my son's birthday party! I'll be the clown with a cigar sticking out of his mouth!:hn


----------



## Kylehammond (Sep 2, 2006)

I have two red labels left from that came with my humi. They are aprx 4 months old and are awesome. Save them as long as you can, at least 2 months. I did not care for the green labels. Reds are yummy though


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I was thinking about goin' with a C.A.O. tonight (not sure which), but I was also pondering the thought of having a pipe, as well... my father picked up some Rex Barclay Vanilla not too long ago, and it's fantastic. Oh, the choices...


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

Im going to have a RP Vintage 99 and I cant wait to smoke it :w


----------



## Kylehammond (Sep 2, 2006)

If the rain stops, I think I might light up a short story for a quickie or a RP v90


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

i'm probably not going to get to have one tonight, weather is awful out there, so i can't even smoke with a window open. i'm going to try and smoke an Indian Tabac super fuerte tomorrow though.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Between the rain and wind in the Boston area, if I have one it will have to be small such as a Fer de Lance.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Just a normal Friday night so I will most likely stick with the Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

Haven't had a good smoke in a while. The band's playing near a cigar shop tonight- I'm going got try to talk Brandon into joining me for a session over there before the show.
-eef


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Smoked my first Tatujue a few minutes ago, I had the P4 (robusto?) from Billybarue's box split. Very peppery, I mat have to sit on these till it gets a bit nicer out to have another. 38* and walking outside is no way to smoke


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I have about 2 inches left of this Onyx I got bombed from John (CA21455.) I haven't smoked one of these in months...now I think I need to buy more...DAMN YOU :c 

Seriously though...Thank you very much! This is a great smoke!!


----------



## Terrasco (Nov 26, 2006)

I just had a 5 Vegas 'A'. Nothing special, just a good solid smoke. Sat outside in the cold, smoked and chatted with the wife while admiring the neighbors Christmas lights.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Enjoying a IT Cameroon Legend, Crown & Coke, and online poker. :w


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

just finished up a torano 1959 silver exodous


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Smoked a Camacho Coyolar Figarudo before my wife got in this evening (check out the review).

Just fire up a Partagas Black Label Piramide (a favorite), opened a bottle of Labrot & Graham Woodford Reserve cask strength (104 proof) Kentucky straight bourbon, and packed my Secret Santa package so I can ship it out first thing tomarrow.

My wife smoke cigars herself, but the aroma of that Camacho Coyolar was to much for her. Guess I'll smoke those while out of the house or well before she's getting home.

Have a great weekend, one and all!

I was brought up to believe, Real men don't; cry, express emotion, say I love you or cry out when it hurts. Christmas day 1992, my sister in law came to my door crying, my brother had died during the night.

Since that day... my motto has been,

enjoy the company you keep, the food you eat, the cigars you smoke and the booze you drink. Lifes to short to leave anything unsaid. If you feel it, say it!

Be well,

Dmntd

p.s. Hmmmm. Guess I've had enough to drink.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

98' erdm grande' espana'..mmmmmm' goood.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Looks like this thread fell by the wayside. So whats everyone smoking tonight?

As for me, I'm trying a La Gloria Cubana Medaille d'Or No. 4 which was gifted to me by ResIpSa. Can't wait till this evening!  Been on a LGC kick lately.


----------



## pipeyeti (Aug 22, 2007)

probably an illusione #88 robusto that I picked up a few days ago. I have read and heard good things about these. Looking forward to it.:ss


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Jeff said:


> Looks like this thread fell by the wayside. So whats everyone smoking tonight?
> 
> As for me, I'm trying a La Gloria Cubana Medaille d'Or No. 4 which was gifted to me by ResIpSa. Can't wait till this evening!  Been on a LGC kick lately.


Ive got an old one that JoeD gave me back in May.. I may have to fire it up tonight.

lets compare notes..


----------



## cubanbooban-cl (Aug 14, 2007)

not a big fan of the don kikis here

__________________________


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

Jeff said:


> Looks like this thread fell by the wayside. So whats everyone smoking tonight?


Not sure if I'll have one tonight. But I'm going to the lake tomorrow with a box of Peterson Gran Reserva.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Andyman said:


> Ive got an old one that JoeD gave me back in May.. I may have to fire it up tonight.
> *
> lets compare notes..*


That sounds cool. I'll make a note to post a review in the next day or two.


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

I just had a private stock #2 but tonight I will be going to the high school football game. We won state last year so I've got to see what kind of team we have this year. I guess it depends on what kind of game we have to depend on the after smoke.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

I haven't decided...HDM Dark Knight or CAO Gold .

I liked the AVO Domaine #10 I had yesterday.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm going to smoke a Sancho Panza Glorioso and drink a rum and coke...as of right now...I'm on vacation for a week!!!! HOORAY FOR ME!!!!!!:ss


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Monte #4 (cc)


----------



## coryj (Jul 31, 2007)

Just had a Don Pepin Black Edition... my first Pepin cigar and I have to say I was very pleased with it :ss


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Finished a Juan Lopez Petit Cazadore a little bit ago. It was pretty moist, but had good flavor.


----------



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

Just finished a Carlos Torano Casa Torano that was part of a bomb from Old Sailor. What a great smoke it was. I sat on the front step in my Muskoka chair with a glass of McCelland Cask Strength and the latest CA magazine and watched the first thunderstorm and rain we've had in months. My grass might turn green soon.


----------



## rspence000 (Aug 9, 2007)

Smoked a Monti #2 and a couple of hours later lit up a Padron 6000.
Life is good.
:ss


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Coronado by La Flor Double Corona with an Arrogant Bastard Ale :tu


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Just finished an '05 Taboada DP that was excellent (thank you Tom!). Thinking an '01 Cohiba Siglo V is going to be next...


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

LGC Sabrosos - 1998 - pretty good stick


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Ashton VSG .... Thanks, Aaron !!!!!!! ..... Man I love these things.


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

Just finished an Indian Tabac Super Fuerta Corona Grande. natural.

Nice 1 1/2 hour smoke. Full of flavor but not too strong. Thought I tasted chocolate and coffee at various times. Hated to let it die when i got to the nub...

I have the same stick in robusto size with maduro wrapper that came from Papajohn. Can;t wait to burn it tomorrow!


----------



## netminder (Apr 22, 2007)

Had a 10th anny CAO Gold...YUMMMM
and an RP Sungrown


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Padron 2000 :tu


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

Wife is gone for the weekend! Playing CoD2 with my CAO MX2 Robusto to be followed by a Padron 2000 :ss Ahhhhhh Life is good:al


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

yourchoice said:


> Coronado by La Flor Double Corona with an Arrogant Bastard Ale :tu


Same thing exept with a Deschutes Inversion IPA, I agree:tu (my first Coronado, but not my last).


----------



## rusty pittis (Jun 8, 2007)

Just finished Nice cold Glass of Iced tea and a punch rare Corojo Magnum....made nice combination...probably be awake till 4 in the morning though,,,hahah


----------



## netminder (Apr 22, 2007)

OSIRIS said:


> Wife is gone for the weekend! Playing CoD2 with my CAO MX2 Robusto to be followed by a Padron 2000 :ss Ahhhhhh Life is good:al


That sounds very very nice!!:tu


----------



## wes888 (Aug 16, 2007)

Had my first VSG, a Tres Mystique. Very enjoyable!


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

finished off a LFD Factory Press about an hour ago, very unique shape, and very big. Great cigar, nice experience! Had an Ashton VSG earlier, great cigar day overall! 

:ss


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

Just finished an Island Prince cigar, the only cigar I know of made with Hawaiian tobacco. Paired well with a 12-year old single malt.


----------



## thassanice (Apr 11, 2007)

wes888 said:


> Had my first VSG, a Tres Mystique. Very enjoyable!


Great choice. VSG is my new favorite smoke, more so than the Opus. (subject to change ) I do like a big larger size though, such as the Sorcerer or the Spellbound.


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

Just finished a 5 Vegas Series A - Atomic...my first 5 Vegas, as a matter of fact, just received a 5'er from the devil site today. Really liked it, lots of good flavor on the front end. :tu


----------



## thassanice (Apr 11, 2007)

As for my smokes, today I did the following (worked from home (always causes me to smoke more stogies)):

Torano 1959 Toro
AF Hemingway Signature
Ashton Aged Maduro Toro


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Yesterday evening I smoked a siglo II then the party got started.. I was working the grill. 

Then I smoked some pork.. Germans dont know about smoked pork or smoked anything.. 6 kilo port gone in 30 mins with 12 people.. I guess they like it..


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

I had my first '98 Hoyo Du Prince courtesy of Raisin at the Shack Herf....


This cigar was OUTSTANDING!:ss:ss


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

just cruised around with a corojo edge toro- Tasty


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Smoked a La Gloria Cubana Serie R#4 today.
:tu


----------



## pipeyeti (Aug 22, 2007)

Had my Illusione 88 last night and found it to be a very nice smoke on the full side.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

It was a Boli PC with an ice cold gin martini ... delicious!


----------



## Lynchmeister (Aug 6, 2007)

This afternoon I had a maduro Fresco robusto. For tonight, I'm thinking I might dip into the fantastic gift box that I received from Papajohn. Not sure which of the three I'll select, but I'm sure I won't be disappointed.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Kicking it NC-style tonight with an Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva. Been sleeping like a good little stogie for about 4 years plus whatever was on it when I got it. Very enjoying way to end the workweek...


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Enjoy that Hemingway. Just finished one myself. Slow down on the last half because it will start to burn hot in a hurry and get bitter.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

ckay said:


> Enjoy that Hemingway. Just finished one myself. Slow down on the last half because it will start to burn hot in a hurry and get bitter.


Thanks. The Hemingway line are about the only Fuentes I like, with the Short Story being my favorite.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Love me some Short Story.


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

JLP Conservas for me with an ice cold Lucky Lager (budget night for sure):smoke:


----------



## UGA07 (Jul 28, 2010)

Son not wanting to go to sleep = no smoking tonight


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

Just finished a Don Pepin Garcia with a glass of Macallan 12 year old Scotch. Wow. Yes, I'm really new at this, but that Don Pepin was the first cigar that I've finished off thinking "wow, I wish that thing was about an inch longer".* Sat on the boat dock, watching the moon rising over the lake while smoking.... Life is GOOD.

_* that's what SHE said._


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Mild dilemma here... I've got a cigar chosen, but not sure what to drink. Beer, whiskey, or plain old iced tea? Either way, I've got a cigar ready to go and its Friday!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Iced tea


----------



## logos (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm bout to go out by the pool and enjoy a New Castle and will be trying a 601 Maddy for the first time.


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Beautiful night. 72 degrees after a week of temps in the mid 90s. So I waited until now to light up my Cain Habano and enjoy with some Jack Daniels and a water.


----------



## Tarpon140 (Aug 19, 2009)

I've got a Tat red tubo, a glass of Flor de Cana on the rocks and Sirius' Boneyard coming through the speakers. The work week stress is gone and it's officially the weekend. :rockon:


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Tarpon140 said:


> I've got a Tat red tubo, a glass of Flor de Cana on the rocks and Sirius' Boneyard coming through the speakers. The work week stress is gone and it's officially the weekend. :rockon:


This sounds like heaven!

Went to the local dive bar/gastro-pub and had a baby arugula salad with hazelnuts and bleu cheese, crispy sweetbreads, and pan seared grouper. After all that foo-foo, I had myself a glass of Jack Daniels neat to compliment my Padron 3000. Had a pedestrian combo to compliment the high falutin' food, and man did it hit the spot. I think I'd rather have a 3000 and Jack than plenty of other high-end combos most nights.


----------

